# Fight Night CHAMPION??? PS3? Who can Dethrone me?



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

:bbb:bbb

Been wanting to make one of these for a while. Last thread had a few users who tried and failed.

Just beat @*PivotPunch* in dominating fashion after noticing his avatar said "CHB FNC GOAT" where he posted in my Maidana Mayweather thread.

Screenshots:

1st fight:

I was Ricardo Diaz vs, Jake La motta @ 160... Won by KO

2nd fight was Ray Leonard Vs. Tommy Hearns... won by UD.


'


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Alright son, lemme install this bitch again.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That's ring rust I've been out of the game for like 3 weeks. But I also find your style hard to deal with I suffer from the JMM syndrome I get sloppy and impatient if my opponent moves a lot :-(


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> That's ring rust I've been out of the game for like 3 weeks. But I also find your style hard to deal with I suffer from the JMM syndrome I get sloppy and impatient if my opponent moves a lot :-(


The first fight was like Mayweather vs. gatti

the second was a bit harder but I only have up 2 rounds because its hard to deal with the height and reach of hearns..

My style as you can see varies.. I can box, be agressive and do it all.. Styles that can beat me are super aggressive swarmers.

I have friens in the top 50 of the worlds who can't outbox me.. but swarmers can catch me if they are really good.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Alright son, lemme install this bitch again.


Sure we can do this...


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

About an hour to finish. You got skype/mic?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> About an hour to finish. You got skype/mic?


No my Mic is out of commission...

I can be on probably in an hour might go out, but we have a date with FNC destiny.. so we will get it on soon.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I don't have Fight Night Champion but Fight Night Round 4. If you have it I will beat the brakes off of your ass or any other poster who has it. If anyone is down let me know right now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I don't have Fight Night Champion but Fight Night Round 4. If you have it I will beat the brakes off of your ass or any other poster who has it. If anyone is down let me know right now.


Oh yeah I have super mario you wanna face me there? I also have punch out.. come take me out lol

FNC is like 5-10 bucks used, step your game up son.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> The first fight was like Mayweather vs. gatti
> 
> the second was a bit harder but I only have up 2 rounds because its hard to deal with the height and reach of hearns..
> 
> ...


Next week I'll beat you I just can't play until next Wednesday I think. In the first fight I underestimated you I didn't think that you were that good and I wouldn't have picked Lamotta if I had known. In the second fight I tried everything no excuses. With Chavez or even ODLH I'm on a different level and I've made the experience that most are better at either MW or HW and I'm even better at HW where I have to deal with less movement and have more power.
Next week I'll beat you or anyone else who will fight me as soon as I'm back to my old self I'm a different animal :ibutt


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Next week I'll beat you I just can't play until next Wednesday I think. In the first fight I underestimated you I didn't think that you were that good and I wouldn't have picked Lamotta if I had known. In the second fight I tried everything no excuses. With Chavez or even ODLH I'm on a different level and I've made the experience that most are better at either MW or HW and I'm even better at HW where I have to deal with less movement and have more power.
> Next week I'll beat you or anyone else who will fight me as soon as I'm back to my old self I'm a different animal :ibutt


Challenge accepted.

I like facing the 2 fighters you mention. ODLH and JCC

I never play HW, to many people just pick Frost and its annoying WW is the most competitive.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll settle for being FIFA King.

Though if this was on X-box I'd be on in a flash, because I can whoop any Mexi-CAN.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> I like facing the 2 fighters you mention. ODLH and JCC
> 
> I never play HW, to many people just pick Frost and its annoying WW is the most competitive.


Yes if you play random matches HW is shitty 99% of the time you fight Tyson or Frost even though SRR and Andre Bishop at MW are if someone picks them even worse to deal with


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Doc said:


> Oh yeah I have super mario you wanna face me there? I also have punch out.. come take me out lol
> 
> FNC is like 5-10 bucks used, step your game up son.


Oh, talking shit. I'm going to go get it in a few and will hit you up and bust that ass.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I'll settle for being FIFA King.
> 
> Though if this was on X-box I'd be on in a flash, because I can whoop any Mexi-CAN.


I used to love playing Fifa.. some of those matches can be so suspenful if you find someone who has the same skills as you.

I have an XBOX but only use it for the family so they can play kinect, I should pick up FNC on it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Oh, talking shit. I'm going to go get it in a few and will hit you up and bust that ass.


I'll be waiting.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

To deal with Frost I would roll with Tyson, hit the body step out and counter to the head.

Usually by rd 3 they'd have no stamina left.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

got this game few days ago ill add both you guys


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm also rusty but I think I got some juice left in me. We should make this a regular thing.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol most of pple who pick frost dont know how to play... they just swing for the fences


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

add me "C__WASP__"

Also mention who you are, I get a lot of request after I beat peoples ass.


I have double "_ _" for each line you see above.

SO "C_ _ WASP_ _" with no spaces


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there another one next year? Could've thought Ea said 1 yr they'll make an mma game(ea sports efc) and next it'll be a boxing game. At this point I'm skeptical the roster will be OK and they'll have the same gameplay for the most part. I'd still play Champion career mode if you didn't have to fight mando rematches so damn much wish there was an option to move up 3 divisions and go back and forth through two. Vacate a belt here and there, update rankings(contenders stay same position for years get serious), and I'm down for another boxing game.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

techks said:


> Is there another one next year? Could've thought Ea said 1 yr they'll make an mma game(ea sports efc) and next it'll be a boxing game. At this point I'm skeptical the roster will be OK and they'll have the same gameplay for the most part. I'd still play Champion career mode if you didn't have to fight mando rematches so damn much wish there was an option to move up 3 divisions and go back and forth through two. Vacate a belt here and there, update rankings(contenders stay same position for years get serious), and I'm down for another boxing game.


I wish I would buy a PS4 just for the next game...

No confirmation yet, they did say that they would only focus on MMA and not boxing last I heard.. but i hope now that boxing is becoming more main stream they can pick up the next title and make mayweather on the cover.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> To deal with Frost I would roll with Tyson, hit the body step out and counter to the head.
> 
> Usually by rd 3 they'd have no stamina left.


All you gotta do is walk backwards (speaking of the usual Frost spammers with no skills) and they will walk forward and punch walk backwards and they will hit mostly air, throw 1-2s to the head and counter hooks to the body and they are done after 3-4 rounds and a ko waiting to happen


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Doc said:


> I wish I would buy a PS4 just for the next game...
> 
> No confirmation yet, they did say that they would only focus on MMA and not boxing last I heard.. but i hope now that boxing is becoming more main stream they can pick up the next title and make mayweather on the cover.


New UFC games comes out 20th june not sure what its like haven't played the others


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Installing now.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

easy work! psn: Xizor9


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> New UFC games comes out 20th june not sure what its like haven't played the others


I'll be buying that. They've included Bruce Lee though, for some reason.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc said:


> add me "C__WASP__"
> 
> Also mention who you are, I get a lot of request after I beat peoples ass.
> 
> ...


You get my friend request?

I'm CaponeCartels. Ready when you are.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

how much for ppv?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

If anyone wants a go I'm on now. Just send me a friend request.

CaponeCartels.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> You get my friend request?
> 
> I'm CaponeCartels. Ready when you are.


OK I'll look for you now


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we go, Cotto-Pacquiao.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Good lil fight this is.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Pretty good. The only thing I really remember is my defense. If it wasn't for that I'd have been done.


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm willing to fight and give trouble to anyone on OWC X BOX 360 If anyone wants a good scrap, my gamer tag is Fighting PL


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

@The Comedian

You fought very defensive, it made me feel as if you just didn't want to get KO'd lol

The hardest part for me was trying to KO you.. because outboxing you was not a problem.

Thanks for letting me practice my aggressiveness on you.

1st fight I was Pacman, He was Cotto @ 147 
2nd fight I was Hearns and he was Hearns...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> easy work! psn: Xizor9


lets do this I didn't see your post..

I'll add you now


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc said:


> @The Comedian
> 
> You fought very defensive, it made me feel as if you just didn't want to get KO'd lol
> 
> The hardest part for me was trying to KO you.. because outboxing you was not a problem.


800 some wins and like 200 losses. Even at my best it would be super tough. Meh, good fight regardless.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@The Comedian

Maybe I do have time for 1-2 matches today, interested? I guarantee you your defence isn't better than mine and I'm pretty good offensively if I'm on my game


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Or @Xizor1d I'd beat you as well. Even though I'm sloppy soemtiems at my best I have some of the best headmovement you will see in FNC, a good jab and good counterpunching ability and I'd stop @The Comedian from what I've read I get the impression that he has no chance against me with his style


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Or @Xizor1d I'd beat you as well. Even though I'm sloppy soemtiems at my best I have some of the best headmovement you will see in FNC, a good jab and good counterpunching ability and I'd stop @The Comedian from what I've read I get the impression that he has no chance against me with his style


 @The Comedian has very a pretty good defensive game.. His whole style is backing up or maybe that's because he was up against the goat of CHB lol

@PivotPunch you have pretty good defense as well but likely a better offense

I'll pick pivot punch by close UD

Report your results.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Or @Xizor1d I'd beat you as well. Even though I'm sloppy soemtiems at my best I have some of the best headmovement you will see in FNC, a good jab and good counterpunching ability and I'd stop @The Comedian from what I've read I get the impression that he has no chance against me with his style


:ibutt:bbb

Gimme like 15 mins. What's your PSN? How's your record? I'm curious.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> :ibutt:bbb
> 
> Gimme like 15 mins. What's your PSN? How's your record? I'm curious.


haha_david is my PSN thing no idea what my record is tbh I am shot right now I just need a little bit of time to become un-shot. Do you have time to play right now?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> haha_david is my PSN thing no idea what my record is tbh I am shot right now I just need a little bit of time to become un-shot. Do you have time to play right now?


Eating a quick breakfast. You got a mic/skype?

Don't worry about being shot, those two games with Doc were my first in almost a year hah.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I seen the EA guys saying they moved the Fight Night Team to creating UFC and theres no news on the next Fight Night because ...."UFC is more popular at the moment"....fucking bullshit....:-(


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> Eating a quick breakfast. You got a mic/skype?
> 
> Don't worry about being shot, those two games with Doc were my first in almost a year hah.


Nah I don't. Damn I mustn't lose to someone who hasn't played in a year :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Nah I don't. Damn I mustn't lose to someone who hasn't played in a year :lol:


Ok I'm ready. WW and HW sound good?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> Ok I'm ready. WW and HW sound good?


Any weight any time


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

That was the hypest shit. :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

My defense in the last 4 rounds was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> My defense in the last 4 rounds was a thing of beauty.


What's the outcome play by play lol post the scorecard haha.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

1-1. Guess he had to leave.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc said:


> What's the outcome play by play lol post the scorecard haha.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


We did Frazier (Me) vs Foreman, Pretty close early on but then domination on my part.

He 1 punch KO'ed me in the 9th but I won every scorecard other than the 6th.

Second match was Duran (Me) vs Chavez, he's pretty good backing up, was cutting my boy with combo's.

Started timing him and going to the body and knocked him down in the 7th I think. KO'd him in the 8th.

From the 6th round though I was catching alotta of his punches on me gloves. 40%, 37%, 34%, and then 33% in the final round.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> We did Frazier (Me) vs Foreman, Pretty close early on but then domination on my part.
> 
> He 1 punch KO'ed me in the 9th but I won every scorecard other than the 6th.
> 
> ...


Nice.. You have good defense and I thought his offense was better and would negate it but obviously not haha.. but most times in this game defense should always be priority unless your a master swarmer..

Aren't you coming off a 1 year lay off at your best we should have a rematch haha.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

We did the tie breaker, Hearns (me) vs DLH.

Smashed him. :bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> We did the tie breaker, Hearns (me) vs DLH.
> 
> Smashed him. :bbb


Hearns vs any welter weight is highly unfair imo that's why I always try and choose hearns vs hearns when someone doesn't let up about having an even match.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc said:


> Hearns vs any welter weight is highly unfair imo that's why I always try and choose hearns vs hearns when someone doesn't let up about having an even match.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


You were about to pick Bishop at MW last time ya bastard. :lol:

He's tough but if you can get inside you can do major damage. Pretty weak chin/body in game. Beaten my fair share of them.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> You were about to pick Bishop at MW last time ya bastard. :lol:
> 
> He's tough but if you can get inside you can do major damage. Pretty weak chin/body in game. Beaten my fair share of them.


Yes I beat pivot punch with Ray Leonard by UD and gave up like 1 round.. Your defense impressed me in our first fight and I knew it would be closer if I had chose small ww compared to hearns lol

We'll do hearns Leonard soon to even it up.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck that was embarrassing he destroyed me with Hearns.
I can apparently ONLY fight going backwards if the other guy swarms me I can land pretty good counters otherwise I am fucked I need a lot of practice.....just not this week or my educational life is fucked as well :lol:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to start practicing again, I haven't played mine in at least a year. But give me about a week and I'll accept some challenges.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I wish I would buy a PS4 just for the next game...
> 
> No confirmation yet, they did say that they would only focus on MMA and not boxing last I heard.. but i hope now that boxing is becoming more main stream they can pick up the next title and make mayweather on the cover.


I wouldn't bet Floyd being on a fight night game post-RD 2. Mayweather is so prissy about being on fight night. He literally wanted control of who could be in the game so he could duck Pacquiao virtually.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

techks said:


> I wouldn't bet Floyd being on a fight night game post-RD 2. Mayweather is so prissy about being on fight night. He literally wanted control of who could be in the game so he could duck Pacquiao virtually.


Too funny but I can be optimistic, Mayeather is fighter you can download and people do a really good job at recreating him. looks like an exact copy down to the style.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

True also with trunks. People do a great job on Floyd dont see his point in being so reluctant but his decision.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Executioner said:


> got this game few days ago ill add both you guys


Another one bites the dust...

I lost 1 round in each of our 2 fights..

I'm tired of people just trying to survive, I want someone to come at me like maidana did to mayweather. I'm to slick for ya'll.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Another one bites the dust...
> 
> I lost 1 round in each of our 2 fights..
> 
> I'm tired of people just trying to survive, I want someone to come at me like maidana did to mayweather. I'm to slick for ya'll.


:lol: i thought the first fight was competitive although you were winning the rounds.and i was coming at you and won 2 of the last 3 rounds after finding out you swept the first 8.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Executioner said:


> :lol: i thought the first fight was competitive although you were winning the rounds.and i was coming at you and won 2 of the last 3 rounds after finding out you swept the first 7.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@Executioner wanna fight? I need a win, I haven't won a FNC match for almost a month minus the flash Ko over Comedian :lol:


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Come over to XBOX i will smash you


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Come over to XBOX i will smash you


That's what they all say until they step into the ring with me. It's a whole different game when I'm boxing you, that's what people don't understand...

There's levels to this.

If your so sure come at me bro in ps3

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry guys had to wait for mine to install again. I am up and running now and accepting all challenges. Just send me an invite when you are ready to get schooled.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Come over to XBOX i will smash you


whats your gamertag

im rusty but anyone want to play me on 360?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> Sorry guys had to wait for mine to install again. I am up and running now and accepting all challenges. Just send me an invite when you are ready to get schooled.


Tonight we'll play 2 games unless we tie up.

I saw you on last night but I played against executioner...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

Add me. Gamer tag: Fighting PL


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Doc said:


> :bbb:bbb
> 
> Been wanting to make one of these for a while. Last thread had a few users who tried and failed.
> 
> ...


RJJ vs Chris John

when can you play? I will school you


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'll beat anyone in Round 4 :bart


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll beat anyone in Round 4 :bart


come on bogo its 2014 and FNC is already old as shit... might as well play punch out on nintendo or something LMAO


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> come on bogo its 2014 and FNC is already old as shit... might as well play punch out on nintendo or something LMAO


Round 4 is the better simulator to me. I hate the one-punch blocking in Champion and the timing on the counters seems off. The one improvement is being able to punch on the move. The blurry exchanges makes it look like some kind of street fighter game. Some of the movements just look off too.

Honestly, which one looks better to you?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

elterrible said:


> RJJ vs Chris John
> 
> when can you play? I will school you


Tomorrow, add me though "C_ _WASP_ _" remove the spaces from the underlines.

and I don't understand your first sentece. Whats the meaning of those fighters?

anyways, lets do this!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Swollen Liver said:


> Add me. Gamer tag: Fighting PL





Xizor1d said:


> Sorry guys had to wait for mine to install again. I am up and running now and accepting all challenges. Just send me an invite when you are ready to get schooled.


I'll add both of you guys


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> whats your gamertag
> 
> im rusty but anyone want to play me on 360?


Gamertag is mumasedknokuout :bbb


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> That's what they all say until they step into the ring with me. It's a whole different game when I'm boxing you, that's what people don't understand...
> 
> There's levels to this.
> 
> ...


I thought you had Xbox as well...I dont have ps3. Get a used xbox copy for like 10 bucks and come take your beating :yep


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Round 4 is the better simulator to me. I hate the one-punch blocking in Champion and the timing on the counters seems off. The one improvement is being able to punch on the move. The blurry exchanges makes it look like some kind of street fighter game. Some of the movements just look off too.
> 
> Honestly, which one looks better to you?


The ones who aren't good on the game are usually the ones who complain the most and prefer fn4 as it seems easier to them. I used to be active on the fnc forums and this was common never did we see the best complain it was always some noobie come out of nowhere and cry about fnc and it would then cause like a 20 page discussion lol

I don't agree though both have there's pros and cons but fnc over all is much better.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I thought you had Xbox as well...I dont have ps3. Get a used xbox copy for like 10 bucks and come take your beating :yep


So I have to buy the game and buy the subscription in order to whip you ? Since your so confident the burden is on you. Go buy a ps3 and come take beating.

Honestly though I am inclined to do what you suggest I have an XBOX laying about for kinect use only for the family and wouldn't mind some new competition in XBOX. I'll let you know. I have never played a game on XBOX so hopefully the controls aren't too different..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone up for a quick match? (Doc can fuck off, I need to shake off some more rust before going with him again. :lol


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh lord this games scorecards are hilariously broken. On what planet does 90 punches to 30 equal a lost round when you aren't stunned or knocked down? It directly allows people to stay on the backfoot, wait for someone to come to them and just throw counter punches until you get knocked down. Body punches don't even do any damage and the power shot system is too slow.

That's not boxing. No wonder only griefers play this online, but I'm at buffertaker on PS3 if anyone wants a fair game, not just standing in a fucking corner and countering a billion bodyshots with super counters. Also while playing as Isaac Frost or Andre Bishop. It's such pleb tactics.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Oh lord this games scorecards are hilariously broken. On what planet does 90 punches to 30 equal a lost round when you aren't stunned or knocked down? It directly allows people to stay on the backfoot, wait for someone to come to them and just throw counter punches until you get knocked down. Body punches don't even do any damage and the power shot system is too slow.
> 
> That's not boxing. No wonder only griefers play this online, but I'm at buffertaker on PS3 if anyone wants a fair game, not just standing in a fucking corner and countering a billion bodyshots with super counters. Also while playing as Isaac Frost or Andre Bishop. It's such pleb tactics.


Nope you are very wrong. For every scenario you list there is a way to counter it.

No the only way to win is not on while running a guy who knows how to pick his shots while being aggressive can beat runners ask the guys I beat.. They go backwards most of the fight but I still manage to beat them while going forward or boxing on the outside.

If your landing 90 body shots or jabs.. And the guy throwing 30 are hard counters and makes you miss a lot then you would lose as they base the scorecards on pinches landed, power shots, counters and shots missed.

It seems like your a guy who likes to chase a runner and get countered with ease you have to step-up your aggressive skills or learn to increase your defense where runners cannot easily land on you..

We can play and you can run all fight and see what happens.

What's your ps3 tag.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> Nope you are very wrong. For every scenario you list there is a way to counter it.
> 
> No the only way to win is not on while running a guy who knows how to pick his shots while being aggressive can beat runners ask the guys I beat.. They go backwards most of the fight but I still manage to beat them while going forward or boxing on the outside.
> 
> ...


I like to fight on the backfoot primarily because this game is completely broken and I can't be fucked with twats who sit in a corner and would rather counter-punch and just stay there than actually have a boxing match. The scorecards unquestionably suck. It's based heavily on counter punching and how many punches you miss rather than the very simple system of punches landed, where they landed and if they hurt your opponent, along with power punches.

AI also have super speed power punchers for some reason. I've been playing this game for years, its always been the same. They couldn't fix the cuts either. It's why so many people complained on the forums.

I'm sure there is a way to defeat guys like that, but I like a realistic simulation and a fun fight. I don't just want to be standing there trying to bait my opponent out of the corner while he just sits there taunting. It's boring. I'm not saying it's the right strategy, but if I'm in the corner with him and land 90 shots, most of them body shots and he throws counters, none of which that stun me, it's simply ridiculous that he wins the round.

These guys are not runners. I'm fine with people being on the backfoot, I wish more people would do it actually, but these people just stay in the corner trying to counter you. In that situation you'd use body shots to break them down and get inside but it's not viable in EA land.

Also how the fuck are you meant to increase your defense when it's a one button system and you can't bob/weave when you're in the middle of throwing shots that get countered? The window makes no sense. It's not as bad as Fight Night Round 3 which had a ridiculous stun system which was unavoidable against some AI. The only way is for him to get out of the corner, throw counter punches against him or just sit there and mix it up with body and head, still running the risk of getting KO'd or even losing the round since 100% of what he's doing is landing counter punches and that counts and does more damage than anything you land. Even power shots. A non-powered counter punch does more damage than a straight power punch. S'just ridiculous.

edit: I mean at the VERY least, at the very least if I'm landing a body shot it should stamina drain, and they can't even do that right. You just kill your own stamina throwing body shots because the recovery system at the end of the round is just as dumb as the scorecard system.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I like to fight on the backfoot primarily because this game is completely broken and I can't be fucked with twats who sit in a corner and would rather counter-punch and just stay there than actually have a boxing match. The scorecards unquestionably suck. It's based heavily on counter punching and how many punches you miss rather than the very simple system of punches landed, where they landed and if they hurt your opponent, along with power punches.
> 
> AI also have super speed power punchers for some reason. I've been playing this game for years, its always been the same. They couldn't fix the cuts either. It's why so many people complained on the forums.
> 
> ...


The scenarios you lay out I hardly ever see them occur.. People getting on the corners I can easily just time my punches to win the round... I have never seen the 30/90 scenario and I doubt that's accurate I still feel you landing 90 is just so much more then 30 you would win the round.

I have been playing since it first came out on ps3... It's the only game I really play so I have studied it a lot and have been with so many different styles I don't see how anyone can get away with your scenarios and you want someone to fight your fight without forcing them too.. It's the fun of the game to make people fight your fight.. Counter their abilities if they are good with offense have better defense if they are good with offense be better at defense .. To negate any style you face it's what makes it challenging to me as I'm always trying to learn.

Are you playing owc which is full of spammed and cheaters? Because regular online fights are even as hell...

We should match I want to see you show me these scenarios you talk about.

What's your tag?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Doc have you lost in this thread yet?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> @Doc have you lost in this thread yet?


No, still the goat of CHB

Haha.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> No, still the goat of CHB
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Fair play to you my man :cheers

Of course you realise that the longer your undefeated streak goes on the more likely it is that people are going to accuse you of cherry-picking your opponents :smile


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Fair play to you my man :cheers
> 
> Of course you realise that the longer your undefeated streak goes on the more likely it is that people are going to accuse you of cherry-picking your opponents :smile


It's not up to me it's up to my promoter Bob Arum.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> The scenarios you lay out I hardly ever see them occur.. People getting on the corners I can easily just time my punches to win the round... I have never seen the 30/90 scenario and I doubt that's accurate I still feel you landing 90 is just so much more then 30 you would win the round.
> 
> I have been playing since it first came out on ps3... It's the only game I really play so I have studied it a lot and have been with so many different styles I don't see how anyone can get away with your scenarios and you want someone to fight your fight without forcing them too.. It's the fun of the game to make people fight your fight.. Counter their abilities if they are good with offense have better defense if they are good with offense be better at defense .. To negate any style you face it's what makes it challenging to me as I'm always trying to learn.
> 
> ...


Not sure what mode, I just went quick match and then he kept reinviting me. Think they were normal games. I've had it a lot in AI games too, mostly Pernell Whittaker vs. Thomas Hearns, also at LW's vs. WW's. The scorecards just seem really mucked up in terms of punch for punch. I mean I can get 10-8 rounds for landing exactly the same amount of punches as my opponent but if their percentage is low and I've landed mostly counter punches. It just seems off.

My tag is buffertaker. I'm sure the game has its counters and stuff to dickbag players like this, it just isn't realistic to me and I've been working on sliders and such for years to try and make FNC a more realistic boxing experience but it's fairly impossible to do.

To be fair, I wasn't fighting properly. I was simply throwing as many bodyshots as possible to try and see if it would wear my opponent down and it did absolutely nothing but tire me out and I still lost the rounds despite having outlanded him by 30/40/50 punches. I really feel like the bod ypunching in this game is broken.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Who wants to match 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

elterrible said:


> RJJ vs Chris John
> 
> when can you play? I will school you


Let's do this bro @elterrible

What's your tag

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Today I have a lot of time to play, anyone interested


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

My defence coming forward is still lacking but I'm slowly getting back to my old form. You guys better take me out before I'm 100% :bbb


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Used to love this game but traded it in for GTA V.

On OWC there was a fuck load of spammers. The easiest to best where the ones who just pressed straight right over and over. They were easy victories. I had about about 140-60 record. Got one punched a couple of times and absolutely steamrolled a few as well.

I once fought the champion and despite winning 2/3 rounds I was never really in the fight, lost on points.

I used to be Chris Byrd at heavyweight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be running AI simulations in the background for the next 12 hours or so if anyone wants a game.

Buffertaker is my tag. Ideally I'd like a welterweight fight rather than Heavyweight but I'll leave the hosting and inviting for someone else to decide. :bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm gonna be running AI simulations in the background for the next 12 hours or so if anyone wants a game.
> 
> Buffertaker is my tag. Ideally I'd like a welterweight fight rather than Heavyweight but I'll leave the hosting and inviting for someone else to decide. :bbb


Nice I'll add you later today..

Mine is "C_ _WASP_ _" no spaces

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> Used to love this game but traded it in for GTA V.
> 
> On OWC there was a fuck load of spammers. The easiest to best where the ones who just pressed straight right over and over. They were easy victories. I had about about 140-60 record. Got one punched a couple of times and absolutely steamrolled a few as well.
> 
> ...


Owc is shit.. Spammers to the max.. Online matches are the most competitive where you only choose from the roster at MW or LW

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> To be fair, I wasn't fighting properly. I was simply throwing as many bodyshots as possible to try and see if it would wear my opponent down and it did absolutely nothing but tire me out and I still lost the rounds despite having outlanded him by 30/40/50 punches. I really feel like the body punching in this game is broken.


I think it is, fucked up my Ali Raymi boxer. :verysad


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting proper EVT'd here by Doc. It's like a man and a boy. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well played Doc, can't do shit with your bodypunching and your countering is spot on. Just the better player.

But jesus if those scorecards aren't mortifying. 10-8's for everybody!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Getting proper EVT'd here by Doc. It's like a man and a boy. :lol:





Flash Jab said:


> Well played Doc, can't do shit with your bodypunching and your countering is spot on. Just the better player.
> 
> But jesus if those scorecards aren't mortifying. 10-8's for everybody!


Hehe, man vs boy lol...

I only body punch when people box on the back foot.. Counter punching and timing is my best skill also making people miss.



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@Flash Jab wanna play?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> @*Flash Jab* wanna play?


We're coming.

_Buffertaker is my tag_


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> We're coming.
> 
> _Buffertaker is my tag_


Alright I'll add you


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fuck ***** 1pko'd me :lol:

This shit embarrassing. I gotta step my game up. I felt I was doing a good job in that fight. Trying to channel the Doc but I let him in and played the knockout game.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Fucking 1 punch kos they're cunts :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pivot is my worst opponent, man :lol:

Went 2-1 with the guy so far. It's like with Doc this dude want to box and hold it down. Then you step into a fight with Pivot and he wants to fucking fight, so I'm a sucker for a fight, even in AI boxing, I've just got no patience and just get my ass handed to me :lol:

Fun fights man. We need a big Fight Night community on this board, we're missing out.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man I got a total journeyman record atm. What is it, 1-6? :lol:

Oh well.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol: the first round was pure insanity you decided to brawl with Frazier then you realized that that's not wise and tried to box and I went apeshit and chased you because I wanted to brawl. So after I noticed that my stamina is already at 70% after 2 rounds I went backwards and you couldn't stay calm and brawled again :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

1-7

REPRESENT

I WILL KEEP THAT 1 FOR LIFE

gg @*PivotPunch*. Plenty of fun, just couldn't get my shit together in pretty much any of those fights. I gotta train more. 3/4 years fighting AI isn't enough it seems.

dude I'm just a fucking sucker for a haymaker. I start the same everything. "okay let's box, just use my jab OH HE THREW A HAYMAKER I'LL THROW ONE TOO" then I'm knocked down three times in one round. Shit's ridiculous.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> 1-7
> 
> REPRESENT
> 
> ...


Online matches are something different. I got 1 dimensional in that game because I got so used to fighting spammers that I forgot all my combinations and my headmovement got worse because I got used to only avoiding single shots so now I'm playing AI again to get used to proper fights. But you gave me some trouble early on with Hatton until the body shots and superior power of Cotto took effect and in the Pavlik vs Jacobs fight you might had won even without the 1 punch ko because of Jacobs chin and stamina and me trying so hard to finish you, you started to land more shots and Pavlik's power with Jacobs chin and stamina meant that I was about to get into trouble even without the 1 punch ko.

But tbf your problems started when you decided to start to brawl with me that was insane not sure I've ever had such fights in FNC. When you boxed it was a little bit harder even though you should work on counter punching I threw wide power shots jumping in from the outside and you didn't make me pay when i missed


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Online matches are something different. I got 1 dimensional in that game because I got so used to fighting spammers that I forgot all my combinations and my headmovement got worse because I got used to only avoiding single shots so now I'm playing AI again to get used to proper fights. But you gave me some trouble early on with Hatton until the body shots and superior power of Cotto took effect and in the Pavlik vs Jacobs fight you might had won even without the 1 punch ko because of Jacobs chin and stamina and me trying so hard to finish you, you started to land more shots and Pavlik's power with Jacobs chin and stamina meant that I was about to get into trouble even without the 1 punch ko.
> 
> But tbf your problems started when you decided to start to brawl with me that was insane not sure I've ever had such fights in FNC. When you boxed it was a little bit harder even though you should work on counter punching I threw wide power shots jumping in from the outside and you didn't make me pay when i missed


tbh I feel like boxing matches would also be interesting but I was in total brawl for all mode. You were coming at me so I said fuck it, let's throw down. In pretty much every fight. I felt I was landing good shots in that Lamotta/Hagler fight but couldn't hurt you.

It's a shame these sliders don't carry over to the offline mode cuz to me they seem fairly accurate. I'm sure we'll game again soon. I went into that fifth fight being 3-1 down like "fuck it i'm gonna stay inside and brawl, who's the best fighter to pick? Marvin Hagler. Exactly."

Then I went into the first round, landed some shots, think I got hurt and to quote Pabby was like "WHOA NELLY" and backed the fuck off realising I couldn't just stand there and trade.

But yeah I just do not have the patience to box 12 rounds. I will eventually trade, it's just too fun.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> tbh I feel like boxing matches would also be interesting but I was in total brawl for all mode. You were coming at me so I said fuck it, let's throw down. In pretty much every fight. I felt I was landing good shots in that Lamotta/Hagler fight but couldn't hurt you.
> 
> It's a shame these sliders don't carry over to the offline mode cuz to me they seem fairly accurate. I'm sure we'll game again soon. I went into that fifth fight being 3-1 down like "fuck it i'm gonna stay inside and brawl, who's the best fighter to pick? Marvin Hagler. Exactly."
> 
> ...


To me Hagler isn't that great in that game he isn't as strong offensively as he should be. Lamotta is slow as fuck but has chin, enough power and stamina. In several of those fights I actually wanted to break you down with body shots and conserve my own energy but same as you when someone is willing to brawl I just can't box and be patient. In the Hagler - Lamotta fight I was down to 37% stamina after 5 rounds


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> To me Hagler isn't that great in that game he isn't as strong offensively as he should be. Lamotta is slow as fuck but has chin, enough power and stamina. In several of those fights I actually wanted to break you down with body shots and conserve my own energy but same as you when someone is willing to brawl I just can't box and be patient. In the Hagler - Lamotta fight I was down to 37% stamina after 5 rounds


37% stamina :lol: fucking hell mate if I'd have known that I would've been a lot less gung-ho and more patient.

I gotta be honest about one thing in the game. I don't like the one trigger auto defense mechanism. It's cheap and it doesn't really do you any good against body shots. I don't know why they implemented that.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> 37% stamina :lol: fucking hell mate if I'd have known that I would've been a lot less gung-ho and more patient.
> 
> I gotta be honest about one thing in the game. I don't like the one trigger auto defense mechanism. It's cheap and it doesn't really do you any good against body shots. I don't know why they implemented that.


Yes I don't like it either they obviously made it to make it more casual friendly which I hate I also fear they will make EA UFC dumbed down in some aspects to make it more accessible. 
They should implement a 2 button block system for the next FN (whenever there is one) and they should make it so that everytime you throw the exact same punch or even punch with the same arm your accuracy and power drop a little bit it would prevent straight spammers from throwing only one punch and force you to throw proper combinations doubling punches up or even throwing like 5 of the same punch is an art and only a few boxers can really do it with left hooks for example you shouldn't be able to throw 10 punch combinations with 1 punch and the max I've seen for a straight is doubling up anyway and only from guys like Mayweather or Pacquiao. 
And they need to change the stepping it should use stamina and it shouldn make un invincible right now it makes you invincible you can step right into a hook and it magically misses stepping into a punch should do major damage and have a high accuracy that would do away with many step spammers. 
And they need to tune down the accuracy of straights it's ridiculous I've been knocked down from straight spammers who literally throw 10 straights in a row until some straight catches me because this fucking game changes the path of the straight midfly to adjust to my headmovement so that it still catches me despite avoiding it in reality. And they need to change the distance thing you can throw almost full power straights on the inside that's absolutely impossible you shouldn't be able to get any powe ron your straight if your opponents if like 2 inches away from you.
:lol: Actually they need to fix a ton of things but the game is still fun if you play it with someone who plays properly. I got a message form some cunt who ninja picked Frost and almost lost until he got a one punch ko when I told him how ridiculous and embarrassing I am he calls me mad because I lost and whatever seriously there are guys in the online mode who deserve to get Tripper and I have no idea how they have fun playing the game that way but they spam, ninja pick, rage quit, use only overpowered boxers and then still dare to write shit and get all defensive when you tell them how dumb they are. They piss me off so much seriously :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Yes I don't like it either they obviously made it to make it more casual friendly which I hate I also fear they will make EA UFC dumbed down in some aspects to make it more accessible.
> They should implement a 2 button block system for the next FN (whenever there is one) and they should make it so that everytime you throw the exact same punch or even punch with the same arm your accuracy and power drop a little bit it would prevent straight spammers from throwing only one punch and force you to throw proper combinations doubling punches up or even throwing like 5 of the same punch is an art and only a few boxers can really do it with left hooks for example you shouldn't be able to throw 10 punch combinations with 1 punch and the max I've seen for a straight is doubling up anyway and only from guys like Mayweather or Pacquiao.
> And they need to change the stepping it should use stamina and it shouldn make un invincible right now it makes you invincible you can step right into a hook and it magically misses stepping into a punch should do major damage and have a high accuracy that would do away with many step spammers.
> And they need to tune down the accuracy of straights it's ridiculous I've been knocked down from straight spammers who literally throw 10 straights in a row until some straight catches me because this fucking game changes the path of the straight midfly to adjust to my headmovement so that it still catches me despite avoiding it in reality. And they need to change the distance thing you can throw almost full power straights on the inside that's absolutely impossible you shouldn't be able to get any powe ron your straight if your opponents if like 2 inches away from you.
> :lol: Actually they need to fix a ton of things but the game is still fun if you play it with someone who plays properly. I got a message form some cunt who ninja picked Frost and almost lost until he got a one punch ko when I told him how ridiculous and embarrassing I am he calls me mad because I lost and whatever seriously there are guys in the online mode who deserve to get Tripper and I have no idea how they have fun playing the game that way but they spam, ninja pick, rage quit, use only overpowered boxers and then still dare to write shit and get all defensive when you tell them how dumb they are. They piss me off so much seriously :lol:


I feel your pain man. I feel like Fight Night Round 3 was there best effort safe for one ridiculous concept; the stun counter. The window was RIDICULOUS. It was literally 3/4 seconds long. You'd throw a punch, your opponent would block it, then you'd pause for 3 seconds.

Now in a multiplayer format, that makes sense, going through season mode it just feels like you're fighting telepathic fighters.

Fight Night round 4 was also a good effort but it just doesn't have the 1pko, facial damage, but it has two things FNC don't got. James Toney and Paulie Malignaggi.

The bad side is the Paulie Malignaggi looks ridiculous as fuck.

I feel like we'll never get a good boxing game, man. There's always been one market in a good boxing game, and that's EA sports efforts. Prince Naz tried to launch his thing and it didn't work, Don King tried to launch a game and people thought it was awful (I need to retry it though, it's out on 360 but dunno if it's on ps3 but it has a fair roster)

But seriously. The one other series I'd give serious credit to other than the Fight Night/Knockout Kings series is one called Victory Boxing, also known as Contender in the US. It was a great boxing game, very underrated. Out on the ps1. Check it out if you get the chance. Obviously not remotely realistic in terms of what fight night can deliver, but I would rate their season mode against Fight Night's any day. Highly underrated game.

They gave up on FNC it feels. They just got SO much hate on the EA forums the guys just fucking quit providing updates and fucked off. I mean look at their fucking Hw updates of Dempsey and the like. They look terrible. They look like created online characters. The slider system fucked up on them big time.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I feel your pain man. I feel like Fight Night Round 3 was there best effort safe for one ridiculous concept; the stun counter. The window was RIDICULOUS. It was literally 3/4 seconds long. You'd throw a punch, your opponent would block it, then you'd pause for 3 seconds.
> 
> Now in a multiplayer format, that makes sense, going through season mode it just feels like you're fighting telepathic fighters.
> 
> ...


I also find it ridiclous that in the beginning of fights you can literally walk in a full power shot of Tyson regardless of your chin and nothing happens they set the punch resistence too high it's still too arcade-ish it's better than the UFC games up to this point but it's still too much of a game of bringing the overall health down and then egt the finish when in reality ko's are a lot about finding that perfectly timed shot at the right place of the head or body. 
Tbf maybe the new generation of consoles allows them a new start and they take the next FN seriously especially now with the long time between this FN and the next (which probably won't be released before spring 2015 and that only if I'm being optimistic)


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I also find it ridiclous that in the beginning of fights you can literally walk in a full power shot of Tyson regardless of your chin and nothing happens they set the punch resistence too high it's still too arcade-ish it's better than the UFC games up to this point but it's still too much of a game of bringing the overall health down and then egt the finish when in reality ko's are a lot about finding that perfectly timed shot at the right place of the head or body.
> Tbf maybe the new generation of consoles allows them a new start and they take the next FN seriously especially now with the long time between this FN and the next (which probably won't be released before spring 2015 and that only if I'm being optimistic)


With me, there's a big difference in arcade and realism with a combat game, and Fight Night is neither. It's not realistic at all, it plays by it's own fucking stupid rules. When I realised the shit was ridiculous is when I started up a FN4 game with my dad and was like "watch this shit" then threw 20 straight jabs in a row with barely any stamina loss. It's ridiculous. You couldn't pull that off on FN3.

But there's no arcade element either. A game like Victory Boxing has brilliant arcade style gameplay. Fight Night falls inbetween and just suffers for it. And boxing fans are desperate for a realistic boxing simulation, man. Nothing has come close other than the Fight Night series.

But boxing doesn't have a significant enough fanbase to merit a fair game because developers can't fund it. A cheap ass developer can't fund the licenses and contracts, engine, everything. It has to be someone like EA who does it. And they want the fucking casual. I enjoyed the FNC campaign but that was all about two things in the UK, David Haye being in the game and a stupid story mode. Nobody gave the slightest fuck about the actual game and that saddens me, because FNR3 got me into boxing. I cherish that game. It has its faults but there was love put into that game. With FNC it feels ridiculous sometimes.

Then you get these serious assholes online. Like I'm fine with having my ass whipped with you or Doc online anyday, it's fun but when you've got dickheads who try to cheat to win or are just bad winners, it creates a bad environment. And it's like they're happy the game is so shit. They aren't boxing fans, they just play to the bent rules that FNC implements, and it's sad.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Who wants to get their ass handed to them on Xbox :hey


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

Im still waiting for you in heavyweight OWC


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Anybody know of a half decent boxing game on PC?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

now with Champion, you can use the buttons to punch or you have to use the stick?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> now with Champion, you can use the buttons to punch or you have to use the stick?


You can use both


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> You can use both


ahh ok...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coming on the PS3 version now. Buffertaker. Someone is getting it, I know that for sure.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

personally I think it's very realistic maybe because my skill level is really high and the people I play with the most are top 100 and we make some crazy matches I can see how some people get pissed when there skill level is not up to par.. @PivotPunch ready for a rematch.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> personally I think it's very realistic maybe because my skill level is really high and the people I play with the most are top 100 and we make some crazy matches I can see how some people get pissed when there skill level is not up to par.. @PivotPunch ready for a rematch.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


To be completely honest not sure I'm already ready to beat you but sure I'm a warrior. :bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

There was a tournament last year that never got finished. Remeber @Roe?


----------



## Harvey Specter (May 10, 2014)

eHarveySpecter - anyone wants it, can get it. Except Frost and Marciano.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd dominate anyone in PS3 FNC. Easy.

Like Lenny once said, "Everyone out there is class B, I'm class A"

:hey:hey


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> You can use both


You wanna have a match?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> I'd dominate anyone in PS3 FNC. Easy.
> 
> Like Lenny once said, "Everyone out there is class B, I'm class A"
> 
> :hey:hey


What's your tag? Let's do this

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> You wanna have a match?


I can't right now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> There was a tournament last year that never got finished. Remeber @Roe?


Did I mention that I had a bad toe that day?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> Did I mention that I had a bad toe that day?


Why did you use fucking Haye vs Louis? That's the kind of fighter I would only pick against someone with a 90+ rated fighter if I was really sure that the other guy can't play for shit tbf I'm also not that good with Haye


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm on for the next few hours. If anyone wants a game, send me a message on here. and I'll add you.

Also sorry Doc didn't get your message until I just checked.

buffertaker btw.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The scorecards on this game and unobjectively rubbish.










Anyone make a case for me losing that round? That is ridiculous.

Doesn't matter in the end, when i saw I went 3 down in rounds that there was nothing in, I decided to belt him about with old man Mosley and knocked him down thrice then he disconnected.

First game was brutal too. Went in with Pavlik, went into full on Matt Brown/Pantera mode. First 3 rounds were 10/8's, all with KD's in my favour. Then I was fucked and he knocked me down 5 times, got up 4. Was an absolute war.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> What's your tag? Let's do this
> 
> You have no chance of that fight happening, the guy is on welfare and only has a PS one.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got my first true EVT win. Pernell against Duran. As usual I go to war in the first, get put down twice. I have great stamina so I bait him in continually and realise he's just wasting too much energy, then he just gives in and starts throwing only straight hands and lowblows/headbutts when he's hurt or I get inside.

So I just let the rounds trickle by, he gives me two 10/8's with low blows. I just let him burn himself out, work his body, start amping it up by round 7/8 and put him on his prissy little ass. He gets up, hurt him again and he gets himself DQ'd.

Mentally defeated. Can't hit what you can't see.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The war hat is firmly on my head. Hagler giving Sugar a dusting.










The war brigade rolls on. I play with these fools like puppets. T-Mo vs. M-Ty? You 'avin a giraffe?


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

@Flash Jab

Do you use the sticks or buttons?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> @*Flash Jab*
> 
> Do you use the sticks or buttons?


Both.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Both.


I can not get used to the buttons, and from my experience fighting online I am often told that is why I lose more than I win.

EA need to get a PS4 version out I can not keep swaping systems the amount of wires behind the tv is ridiculous.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bout to get back to work had to dig my copy out of the closet  fuck I missed this game. I have never played online, is there some sort of "roster" you can download of active fighters?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> I can not get used to the buttons, and from my experience fighting online I am often told that is why I lose more than I win.
> 
> EA need to get a PS4 version out I can not keep swaping systems the amount of wires behind the tv is ridiculous.


They both have their strengths and weaknesses. Sticks are very sensitive and you'll throw shots you don't want to often, but buttons are little harder to throw power shots and uppercuts.

atm my confidence is sky high. Just belted some dude with 30% d/c ratio with Pavlik against Leonard and he quit like a bitch after round 1. Done with the cans now, ready for the main course. :bbb



ChicoTheBoy said:


> Bout to get back to work had to dig my copy out of the closet  fuck I missed this game. I have never played online, is there some sort of "roster" you can download of active fighters?


There's fighter downloads but no specific roster set or anything, but name the boxer and he's probably downloadable.

I wish they'd never got rid of Toney and Malignaggi in the game though man. My favourite fighters to play as.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Nobody answered my question. Are there any decent boxing games on PC that are worth playing?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Nobody answered my question. Are there any decent boxing games on PC that are worth playing?


No.

If you can get an emulator you can play ps1/ps2 stuff which would be your best option. The only thing off the top of my head is Title Bout Championship which is kinda sorta football manager-esque simulator.

http://www.titleboutboxing.com/cgi-bin/page?home

Don't like it myself, but there's love gone into that game.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> They both have their strengths and weaknesses. Sticks are very sensitive and you'll throw shots you don't want to often, but buttons are little harder to throw power shots and uppercuts.
> 
> atm my confidence is sky high. Just belted some dude with 30% d/c ratio with Pavlik against Leonard and he quit like a bitch after round 1. Done with the cans now, ready for the main course. :bbb
> 
> ...


Hmm alright, trying to find Lara but cant seem to find him. Is playing the AI good enough for practicing for an online or not? I havent played in like a year and wanna brush up and really have never played a real person online.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Hmm alright, trying to find Lara but cant seem to find him. Is playing the AI good enough for practicing for an online or not? I havent played in like a year and wanna brush up and really have never played a real person online.


Lara is in the game. He's in Middleweight.

The AI don't hurt to practice against but nothing can prepare you for the real thing. There's nothing like stepping into an online game with Doc after not playing for ages. Fucks your world up.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Flash Jab said:


> No.
> 
> If you can get an emulator you can play ps1/ps2 stuff which would be your best option. The only thing off the top of my head is Title Bout Championship which is kinda sorta football manager-esque simulator.
> 
> ...


Yeah thought about using emulators to play some old boxing games that came out on PS1/PS2. Looking for something exclusive to PC though, which according to my own research and what you say don't exist. I'm hoping the next big boxing game is ported to PC, basketball and FIFA games are on here now so it's not a longshot....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Lara is in the game. He's in Middleweight.
> 
> The AI don't hurt to practice against but nothing can prepare you for the real thing. There's nothing like stepping into an online game with Doc after not playing for ages. Fucks your world up.


But I was wondering if they update stats and stuff? Like this game was made a few years ago....so some guys were prospects and stuff, does it get updated as a fighter proves he is better or worse etc.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> But I was wondering if they update stats and stuff? Like this game was made a few years ago....so some guys were prospects and stuff, does it get updated as a fighter proves he is better or worse etc.


I don't think they do. They're base.

But you can edit the stats yourself in game, and their tendencies. You used to anyway, haven't checked in a while but should still be the same.

Just had the least war game of all time. I pick Corrales, he picks Whittaker, and literally just runs round the ring for 10 rounds. Clear outpoint but did absolutely nothing. The most negative, boring fight I've ever had. Clearly just trying to troll bait.

Just not doing a single thing except throwing counter punches and running away. Proper no fun in that. But whatever, didn't get a rise out of me, went the distance and threw 666 punches.

So that was war enough. Christ though if the next fight I have is half as boring as that one I'm calling it a night. What an absolute waste of space.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I don't think they do. They're base.
> 
> But you can edit the stats yourself in game, and their tendencies. You used to anyway, haven't checked in a while but should still be the same.
> 
> ...


I just fought twice online, first fight I got knocked out round 4. Second fight Tyson vs Holyfield I got knocked down again to start and was thinking oh fuck, but managed to come back and score a late first round TKO. It was amaturish but I won lol


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I just fought twice online, first fight I got knocked out round 4. Second fight Tyson vs Holyfield I got knocked down again to start and was thinking oh fuck, but managed to come back and score a late first round TKO. It was amaturish but I won lol


If you're on ps3 man send me a friend invite at buffertaker. I'm proper shit. :lol:


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> If you're on ps3 man send me a friend invite at buffertaker. I'm proper shit. :lol:


Honestly idk how to do it lol add me, chicotheboy91 as soon as I finish this fight we can dance a little hahaha


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: Right on the edge of me switching tactics there @ChicoTheBoy. War wasn't happening, was getting cut up on the inside, couldn't land any good stuff, then I got lucky at the end of round 3 with a flash KD and another in 4. Fairly lucky stuff from me, was gonna go on the back foot and box more but I finally started to found my range.

Good fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> :lol: Right on the edge of me switching tactics there @*ChicoTheBoy*. War wasn't happening, was getting cut up on the inside, couldn't land any good stuff, then I got lucky at the end of round 3 with a flash KD and another in 4. Fairly lucky stuff from me, was gonna go on the back foot and box more but I finally started to found my range.
> 
> Good fight.


That was good shit lol I had you beat when we were brawling and then I didnt adjust enough. That was good stuff, you knocked me out when I was up on the cards. It wasnt lucky though you got me trying to fight inside without blocking.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And suddenly it becomes apparent why I stopped playing this online.

Another boring bastard using the same straight right counter EVERY time I throw a punch.

People always gonna find exploits but it's really sad.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> And suddenly it becomes apparent why I stopped playing this online.
> 
> Another boring bastard using the same straight right counter EVERY time I throw a punch.
> 
> People always gonna find exploits but it's really sad.


No fucking way lol tried to do some defense that didnt work. We gotta run it back. I cant get the hang of this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol sorry man that was a fucking mullering. Two first round knockouts in a row. That fucking dude before you invited me lit a fire up under my ass and created a monster.

I feel bad now. :lol:










73% connect ratio. Ronald knows.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> I can not get used to the buttons, and from my experience fighting online I am often told that is why I lose more than I win.
> 
> EA need to get a PS4 version out I can not keep swaping systems the amount of wires behind the tv is ridiculous.


I changed from buttons to stick, the stick is better


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@Flash Jab I hope you're coming into your prime because I'm getting better as well :bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> @*Flash Jab* I hope you're coming into your prime because I'm getting better as well :bbb


Gimme a shout when you want your come-uppance. I'm 4-1 down and I got bad intentions.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Gimme a shout when you want your come-uppance. I'm 4-1 down and I got bad intentions.


Your intentions ain't gonna save you :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Why did you use fucking Haye vs Louis? That's the kind of fighter I would only pick against someone with a 90+ rated fighter if I was really sure that the other guy can't play for shit tbf I'm also not that good with Haye


I used to be pretty good with Haye when I played it a lot. Also I think I beat Noon before and was probably getting a bit cocky lol



Flash Jab said:


> The scorecards on this game and unobjectively rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he landed more had shots while you just spammed to the body. I noticed ages ago that while body punches are quite useful in terms of the fight, they don't count in the scoring for some reason. It nearly always goes on who lands the most punches to the head. Doesn't even matter about how many are thrown or who's the most accurate, it's usually just that one stat that counts.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck that was a soul destroying loss. Outboxed by Kelly Pavlik. Couldn't get inside, fucking Winky Wright defense and couldn't block shit. Couldn't land shit either. Well played.



Roe said:


> Yes, he landed more had shots while you just spammed to the body. I noticed ages ago that while body punches are quite useful in terms of the fight, they don't count in the scoring for some reason. It nearly always goes on who lands the most punches to the head. Doesn't even matter about how many are thrown or who's the most accurate, it's usually just that one stat that counts.


Pretty unfair though considering I had top percentage, 16 more punches, and he only landed 4 more headshots with no powers and counters.

But oh well.

Gonna try to channel the Roe and give Haye a crack this time. I was pretty good with him in my last fight with the AI.

...fucking hell I might have to retire if I lose the next one :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That was the toughest fight with @Flash Jab yet SRL speed was super annoying using slow Hagler I literally couldn't defend some punches because my headmovement wasn't good enough and he was beating me to the punch a few times but I just broke him down


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck this I'm retiring :lol:

At least for tonight. Just went on a really bad run of fights when I came back online.

Good fights though @*PivotPunch* @*ChicoTheBoy* and whoever just spanked me with Hopkins. After the first knockdown I was like "fuck this I'm not going to bed getting knocked out by fucking Hopkins."

Now I'm going to bed after being knocked out by Hopkins :lol:



PivotPunch said:


> That was the toughest fight with @*Flash Jab* yet SRL speed was super annoying using slow Hagler I literally couldn't defend some punches because my headmovement wasn't good enough and he was beating me to the punch a few times but I just broke him down


I fought like a mental patient, man. Just bombed at Hagler as if I was Hearns. I paid the price a few rounds in.

Take nothing away from you though mate you were a lot better this time around, and that says a lot after you went 4-1 the other day. The Pavlik performance especially, I just couldn't do anything. Totally handcuffed.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Fuck this I'm retiring :lol:
> 
> At least for tonight. Just went on a really bad run of fights when I came back online.
> 
> ...


:lol: good game you tried to swarm me and had no respect for hopkins power


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Executioner said:


> :lol: good game you tried to swarm me and had no respect for hopkins power


Have we already fought each other? If not I'd love to take revenge for @Flash Jab only I'm allowed to beat him . Tbf Hopkins at MW is super tough in this game to fight


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

If we do ever tournaments or want an official CHB ranking how about using created fighters with a certain rating let's say 87 or 88? 
That way we don't have to use the same fighters over and over again and everyone can make the fighter he wants with the style he wants not saying we should only use those boxers but if we ever do a tournament or something like that.
I think 87 or 88 would eb the best rating too low and the fights look too amateurish and how we can fight is seriously limited by the boxers and too high and every boxer can do everything anyway and it takes away from the whole purpose of it anyway. 87 or 88 would be a good rating probably more like 87  @Doc @The Comedian @Roe @Flash Jab @ChicoTheBoy


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> If we do ever tournaments or want an official CHB ranking how about using created fighters with a certain rating let's say 87 or 88?
> That way we don't have to use the same fighters over and over again and everyone can make the fighter he wants with the style he wants not saying we should only use those boxers but if we ever do a tournament or something like that.
> I think 87 or 88 would eb the best rating too low and the fights look too amateurish and how we can fight is seriously limited by the boxers and too high and every boxer can do everything anyway and it takes away from the whole purpose of it anyway. 87 or 88 would be a good rating probably more like 87  @Doc @The Comedian @Roe @Flash Jab @ChicoTheBoy


No I hate owc if we have a tournament and you want even playing field select hearns vs hearns dlh vs DLH etc.

That's as even as it gets and how elite fighters in the top 100 of online play each other when they absolutely want no advantages that certain styles have against another fighter..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> The scorecards on this game and unobjectively rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I see here is you missing a lot of shots, and the judges prefer when you are judicious with your punching and if you do throw a lot to land them. Also getting out landed to the head.. Looks like a close round though.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> No I hate owc if we have a tournament and you want even playing field select hearns vs hearns dlh vs DLH etc.
> 
> That's as even as it gets and how elite fighters in the top 100 of online play each other when they absolutely want no advantages that certain styles have against another fighter..


Matches with the same boxer are boring and I don't think their are a measuring stick for who's better because ever player has different strengths and isn't as good with every boxer. A created boxer is the fairest since you can make him the way you want. And it's boring having the same boxers square off. 
The issue with exisiting boxers is that there isn't a lot to chose from if we do a tournament everyone wants to win so no one is going to pick low rated boxers but at the same time some boxers such as Hearns are so good that you have only 1-2 other fighters to chose from to have an even playing field which makes for quite montonous matches. 
The only bad thing about OWC are the spammers and but I'll just assume that's a non issue with the posters on this forum


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Matches with the same boxer are boring and I don't think their are a measuring stick for who's better because ever player has different strengths and isn't as good with every boxer. A created boxer is the fairest since you can make him the way you want. And it's boring having the same boxers square off.
> The issue with exisiting boxers is that there isn't a lot to chose from if we do a tournament everyone wants to win so no one is going to pick low rated boxers but at the same time some boxers such as Hearns are so good that you have only 1-2 other fighters to chose from to have an even playing field which makes for quite montonous matches.
> The only bad thing about OWC are the spammers and but I'll just assume that's a non issue with the posters on this forum


Still its the same thing both fighters we create will be different no one will be creating same stats, height reach defensive style, etc. Owc is full of spammers because of this and you still got two low quality fighters going at it.

There isn't anything more even the same fighters going at it... Or dlh vs Leonard.. If even is what you are looking for same fighters on regular online is where it's at.

You guys can go at it and the winner can try an dethrone me, but winning with owc created fighters doesn't have that much meaning then regular online play to me. It's just sleep lower quality matches.. And if I want that we could do cotto Judah, Hatton mosely, Lara vs vargas, Pacquiao vs Whitaker, or just match the same fighters.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Still its the same thing both fighters we create will be different no one will be creating same stats, height reach defensive style, etc. Owc is full of spammers because of this and you still got two low quality fighters going at it.
> 
> There isn't anything more even the same fighters going at it... Or dlh vs Leonard.. If even is what you are looking for same fighters on regular online is where it's at.
> 
> ...


But the reach and height and every stat being different is the good thing isn't it? And why should we use OWC? You can create fighters right away without every entering that spammer nest


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

@PivotPunch

Not interested at all, never seen people competing with created boxers to gauge their skill and I go to the FNC forums very often, all fights are done on regular online and people choose fighters they are good with and battle it out, or choose same fighters against each other if they really want to gauge the skill.

But hey, maybe you find someone who likes your idea. As for me anyone can get it on regular online and the throne is there for the taking whoever steps up.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> But the reach and height and every stat being different is the good thing isn't it? And why should we use OWC? You can create fighters right away without every entering that spammer nest


You wanna rematch?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> @PivotPunch
> 
> Not interested at all, never seen people competing with created boxers to gauge their skill and I go to the FNC forums very often, all fights are done on regular online and people choose fighters they are good with and battle it out, or choose same fighters against each other if they really want to gauge the skill.
> 
> ...


Sooner or later you will wanna join me :lol: The guys in the EA forums are ridiculous half of the threads tghey are insulting each other and accusing each other of spamming which most of them probably do. For the most part hey aren't better than those rage quitting 14 year olds who exploit the shit out of the game well for the most part they probably are those 14 year olds they are just the more skilled ones. I honestly don't care for the top 100 guys most of them are cunts judging by the EA forum and who knows how many of the spam the shit out of the game which by reading the threads most do. 
Do I think I'd beat them no but I don't really care for them I enjoy the game to much for that the best win on my record is probably a past prime AcCarnage and it will probably stay my best win but whatever I don't really care :conf

For everyone interested we should make a tournament if we have at least like 6 posters interested in it


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> You wanna rematch?


sure


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> sure


Joining now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Sooner or later you will wanna join me :lol: The guys in the EA forums are ridiculous half of the threads tghey are insulting each other and accusing each other of spamming which most of them probably do. For the most part hey aren't better than those rage quitting 14 year olds who exploit the shit out of the game well for the most part they probably are those 14 year olds they are just the more skilled ones. I honestly don't care for the top 100 guys most of them are cunts judging by the EA forum and who knows how many of the spam the shit out of the game which by reading the threads most do.
> Do I think I'd beat them no but I don't really care for them I enjoy the game to much for that the best win on my record is probably a past prime AcCarnage and it will probably stay my best win but whatever I don't really care :conf
> 
> For everyone interested we should make a tournament if we have at least like 6 posters interested in it


I have 2 top 50 guys I regularly match with, they don't spam but I don't know if they are on the FNC forums I just met them because I gave them a good loss and they usually don't lose do they added me. 
I do see spammed but those are easy to beat because they usually have one spam that you can negate if you are a good boxer, like the counter straight spam, so easy to beat these guys I make them chase me and miss their punches slowly work the body and head then ko them later in the fight or they rage quit.

For every spam there is a way to beat them, but people usually call spam what they are unable to beat.. Someone would call me boring the way I fight very defensive minded but I can turn it up as well.

I just really like this game and all the styles people have wether it is spam or not it's challenging to try and beat them all...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> I have 2 top 50 guys I regularly match with, they don't spam but I don't know if they are on the FNC forums I just met them because I gave them a good loss and they usually don't lose do they added me.
> I do see spammed but those are easy to beat because they usually have one spam that you can negate if you are a good boxer, like the counter straight spam, so easy to beat these guys I make them chase me and miss their punches slowly work the body and head then ko them later in the fight or they rage quit.
> 
> For every spam there is a way to beat them, but people usually call spam what they are unable to beat.. Someone would call me boring the way I fight very defensive minded but I can turn it up as well.
> ...


You sounds like the guys in the EA forums :lol: First of all yes you can beat spammers but no it's not as easy as you say if 2 players are equally as skilled and one is a spammer the spammer wins that people call spamming something they can't beat is a spammer excuse. If 2 players are equally as skilled and one spams and the other not the spammer wins it gives you a huge advantage yes beating spammers is often easy but only because most of them can't play for shit those who can play but spam anyway are tough as hell to beat


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You sounds like the guys in the EA forums :lol: First of all yes you can beat spammers but no it's not as easy as you say if 2 players are equally as skilled and one is a spammer the spammer wins that people call spamming something they can't beat is a spammer excuse. If 2 players are equally as skilled and one spams and the other not the spammer wins it gives you a huge advantage yes beating spammers is often easy but only because most of them can't play for shit those who can play but spam anyway are tough as hell to beat


You have played me am I a spammer?

I don't share the same feelings as I can beat or give anyone a tough fight regardless if they play sim boxing or spam... In the beginning I hated spammers but to enjoy the game I really like, I adapted to beat these spammers and increased my skill, I hardly get spammers when I play online, but when I do I can beat em hehe.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Winky Wright da god put in work.

The 2nd KD was my favorite, a 4 punch combination!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> You have played me am I a spammer?
> 
> I don't share the same feelings as I can beat or give anyone a tough fight regardless if they play sim boxing or spam... In the beginning I hated spammers but to enjoy the game I really like, I adapted to beat these spammers and increased my skill, I hardly get spammers when I play online, but when I do I can beat em hehe.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


No you aren't a spammer but that's not what I said I'm at a point where I just quit when someone is a blatant spammer or someone ninja picks to Frost :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

My boy Wlad!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> My boy Wlad!


Good performance with Wlad. But tbh I find your style so super annoying I'm cursing every few seconds when I fight you :lol: And I dispute your win with Cotto. And I want another fight against Wlad I made a huge miscalculation because I was 100% sure that I would hurt you with Foreman at some point but it never happened and my stamina was dying. 
But yeah I haven't won a single fight vs you since the flash ko damn atsch


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Have we already fought each other? If not I'd love to take revenge for @Flash Jab only I'm allowed to beat him . Tbf Hopkins at MW is super tough in this game to fight


yeah we played 2 games earlier today. 1st game was cotto vs mosley which you won ud. 2nd was pac vs jcc which i won by ko


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I want rematch with all of you let me get in on some of this action, my victims going to war I'll give you guys another shot at the throne lol
@The Comedian since you had the best defense and I need to increase my mad man pressure game

I'll be on in the after noon.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Executioner said:


> yeah we played 2 games earlier today. 1st game was cotto vs mosley which you won ud. 2nd was pac vs jcc which i won by ko


I'm starting to lose track of who's who, damn. Would you be interested in a tournament with created fighters?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm starting to lose track of who's who, damn. Would you be interested in a tournament with created fighters?


im down


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Good, so with me we have already 2 participants so far at least 4 left to go :bbb @Roe @The Comedian @Flash Jab @ChicoTheBoy @Harvey Specter @Noonaldinho @MVC @godsavethequeen who of you is interested, the more the better. Right now I'd say we create MWs with a rating of 87. I'd prefer HW but I assume most of you want to play MW? But if anyone wants another rating or another weight class I think we're all open to discuss it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Good, so with me we have already 2 participants so far at least 4 left to go :bbb @Roe @The Comedian @Flash Jab @ChicoTheBoy @Harvey Specter @Noonaldinho @MVC @godsavethequeen who of you is interested, the more the better. Right now I'd say we create MWs with a rating of 87. I'd prefer HW but I assume most of you want to play MW? But if anyone wants another rating or another weight class I think we're all open to discuss it


I'm down but I need to fucking practice lol need a little time.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, sure I'm in.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

2:23

*I'M IN! COUNT HIM IN TOO!*

Middleweight to me is fine. But I gotta brush up on my skills.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Since everyone is looking to join, I'll create a boxer as well. 

Set some restrictions on reach height or else this will turn into owc stylistic advantages with spammers using long reaches and height with Philly shell for some ridiculous advantages. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Good performance with Wlad. But tbh I find your style so super annoying I'm cursing every few seconds when I fight you :lol: And I dispute your win with Cotto. And I want another fight against Wlad I made a huge miscalculation because I was 100% sure that I would hurt you with Foreman at some point but it never happened and my stamina was dying.
> But yeah I haven't won a single fight vs you since the flash ko damn atsch


You surprised the fuck outta me with Chavez, I was going in with the mentality of having to pressure you.

When I saw you coming to me, I rolled with it. :lol:

Gotta admit, Wright was a bomb ass performance. Them left straights!


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

If anyone wants to play I can do a game or two right now.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Good, so with me we have already 2 participants so far at least 4 left to go :bbb
> @*Roe* @*The Comedian* @*Flash Jab* @*ChicoTheBoy* @*Harvey Specter* @*Noonaldinho* @*MVC* @*godsavethequeen* who of you is interested, the more the better. Right now I'd say we create MWs with a rating of 87. I'd prefer HW but I assume most of you want to play MW? But if anyone wants another rating or another weight class I think we're all open to discuss it


Sorry dude got my ps4 plugged in and the PS3 is in the attic. I never did to well online and have not played FNC for ages.
What is all this talk about spammers?


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> Since everyone is looking to join, I'll create a boxer as well.
> 
> Set some restrictions on reach height or else this will turn into owc stylistic advantages with spammers using long reaches and height with Philly shell for some ridiculous advantages.
> 
> What about fightIng on certain sides or camera views? Everyone prefers different things


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd prefer official fighters, with a designated first picker.

I mean it's your own fault if you pick Timothy Bradley against Thomas Hearns.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'd prefer official fighters, with a designated first picker.
> 
> I mean it's your own fault if you pick Timothy Bradley against Thomas Hearns.


I agree with this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I'd prefer official fighters, with a designated first picker.
> 
> I mean it's your own fault if you pick Timothy Bradley against Thomas Hearns.


That's what I wanted as well... But I'll go with whatever you guys decide.. I'm still whooping everyone's ass so I don't really care which platform my beatings will take place in, he he he he lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I wanna slap @Doc around !


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I wanna slap @Doc around !


Try to, you will surely fail. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> Try to, you will surely fail.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


You gonna be around man? I'll add you in a bit just in case. I want to get a practice round or 10 in :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You gonna be around man? I'll add you in a bit just in case. I want to get a practice round or 10 in :lol:


Hehe I'm working right now, I'll be on later tonight.. Like 8-10pm, it's 3:30pm PST now.

So get some good practice..

Add me, below is my tag. just remove the spaces, I do that because I have 2 underlines.

C_ _ WASP_ _

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hehe I'm working right now, I'll be on later tonight.. Like 8-10pm, it's 3:30pm PST now.
> 
> So get some good practice..
> 
> ...


Alright man, I'm 'Ghetto Wizard' not sure if there are any fancy symbols or anything so I'll just add you :good


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's do this @turbotime

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I gotcha babe


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc down twice in the first, outboxed in the 3rd, 4th he starts complaining about the internet. My internet was just as shitty :rofl Good win Doc. Spam those side right hands babe :good


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Doc down twice in the first, outboxed in the 3rd, 4th he starts complaining about the internet. My internet was just as shitty :rofl Good win Doc. Spam those side right hands babe :good


Dude you won one round and you caught me like Pacquiao to Marquez I was cold lol

You have an evt win... And you leave yourself open you get countered son.

Didn't u rage quit though? Funny it ends after I knock you down twice

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rage quit? come on nothing was even thrown it was so bad.


I couldn't jab after the 4th round. It'd take 2 seconds to pop a job. That first, with it all even, you got spanked bad. I'm happy you got up actually.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I couldn't jab after the 4th round. It'd take 2 seconds to pop a job. That first, with it all even, you got spanked bad. I'm happy you got up actually.


Spanked let's show everyone what really happened... I'll admit that first round I thought I was being hacked the way you drop me.. I hardly ever get dropped. As you can see though after that lucky round you lost every round and rage quit after I check hooked you for the 2nd knockdown. 
@turbotime



Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You were hacked? No you got hit on the chin and dropped bad twice.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on son I'm waiting for you online @turbotime

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'd do a screenshot of you crying about the internet connection, BUT I'm a menonite. So, I'll let you have the "w"


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'd do a screenshot of you crying about the internet connection, BUT I'm a menonite. So, I'll let you have the "w"


Even with the crazy amount of lag I still just gave up one round... Hehe why you ducking me son...

You weren't Lagging?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

alright brother one sec. You pick the weight this time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> Even with the crazy amount of lag I still just gave up one round... Hehe why you ducking me son...
> 
> You weren't Lagging?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


No lag man, I was going to war with Holy. Weird. Lag didnt start till 3rd anyways honeys


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No lag man, I was going to war with Holy. Weird. Lag didnt start till 3rd anyways honeys


I'm inviting you, go to your messages..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc said:


> Spanked let's show everyone what really happened... I'll admit that first round I thought I was being hacked the way you drop me.. I hardly ever get dropped. As you can see though after that lucky round you lost every round and rage quit after I check hooked you for the 2nd knockdown.
> @*turbotime*
> 
> 
> ...


 :yep who were you guys playing as


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Don't let me hack you!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

When you cried on the internet


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

No more jabs Ghetto!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't let me hack you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Do it 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> :yep who were you guys playing as


DLH vs Sugar ray Leonard

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm here baby . Stay off your ass 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

No Docrying


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i gotta pick up this up and show you how its done with Duran :bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Another one added to the list of dominated, @turbotime is my bitch now...





Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm an atg in fight night 3 and 4. Anyone want to play for money holler!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Docking 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: but the Internet !!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> Another one added to the list of dominated, @turbotime is my bitch now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you done crying Internet connection .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lol but but but your Internet OscarTheGoat


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

All things equal I kicked his ass. Great fight though 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc !! I need my rematch. Stop lagging too


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man Turbo you must've got your ass absolutely handed to you to go on a spamfest like this.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

If the majority prefers to use official fighters we'll do it but having a someone determined to pick the first fighter is also bad because it puts that guy in a disadvantage if he doesn't pick the highest rated fighter lets say you have the first pick and Mosley an the other guy just picks Hearns then you are indeed fucked.
A max height and reach would also be an option if we use created fighters.
The participants decide how the tournament goes. 
To get a rough look at how it will look I'd appreciate if everyone who wants to participate says whether he wants

LW MW or HW

official boxers or created ones
and if created ones, with a reach and height limit?
@Roe @The Comedian @Flash Jab @ChicoTheBoy @Harvey Specter @Noonaldinho @MVC @Doc @turbotime


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone looking to be a guest on Dr. Phil due to the emotional and physical distress of being a brutal rape victum...send me a Friend Request, put your CHB name in the request, Reppin501 is my user name on PS3...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Anyone looking to be a guest on Dr. Phil due to the emotional and physical distress of being a brutal rape victum...send me a Friend Request, put your CHB name in the request, Reppin501 is my user name on PS3...


Hehe I'll add you tonight. Let's see what you got.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Hehe I'll add you tonight. Let's see what you got.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


LOL...I'm kidding, I'm pretty much shit...I used to be pretty decent but before I saw this thread I hadn't played in probably a year. Still send the request, not afraid to take a beating.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> LOL...I'm kidding, I'm pretty much shit...I used to be pretty decent but before I saw this thread I hadn't played in probably a year. Still send the request, not afraid to take a beating.


Sure get some practice in you might evt me like @turbotime out of 3 matches he won 1 round, but dropped me twice in that round lol.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> Sure get some practice in you might evt me like @turbotime out of 3 matches he won 1 round, but dropped me twice in that round lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


LOL...an EVENT win is probably the best I can hope for. LOL at Turbo getting an EVT win...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> LOL...an EVENT win is probably the best I can hope for. LOL at Turbo getting an EVT win...


You wanna play in like half an hour?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You wanna play in like half an hour?


I'm at work, but I'll play tonight, send me the request though.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm at work, but I'll play tonight, send me the request though.


You are in the US right? so that's probably not gonna work out I'm 6 hours ahead of you but I'll send you a request anyway


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I'm US...I see what you mean, send the request I may get on when I go to lunch.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

@Doc was I your "toughest" opponent? :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Also, you bums need to get mics/skype. I need to hear some lulz shit talk before I beat ya.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> @Doc was I your "toughest" opponent? :lol:


I'm not sure going by memory and looking at the screen shots it seems turbotimes round where he dropped me twice had me most on my toes lol..

If I remember correctly I think you had the best defense...

We should match again soon are you in us time?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Doc said:


> I'm not sure going by memory and looking at the screen shots it seems turbotimes round where he dropped me twice had me most on my toes lol..
> 
> If I remember correctly I think you had the best defense...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm on the east coast. I need more rounds in me before fighting you man.

I don't wanna get smashed easily like last time. :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Yeah, I'm on the east coast. I need more rounds in me before fighting you man.
> 
> I don't wanna get smashed easily like last time. :lol:


Hehe lol I'll try to be on like 630pm which is like 930pm est

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Got an hour before gym, who wants some on PS3?


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> What's your tag? Let's do this
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Actually buying the game used tomorrow, I'll whup anyone after a week of playing.

I'm a master of street fighter/Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, this can't be nearly as hard.

Gimme some time.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> Actually buying the game used tomorrow, I'll whup anyone after a week of playing.
> 
> I'm a master of street fighter/Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, this can't be nearly as hard.
> 
> Gimme some time.


Sound good when you're ready, to be good takes times practice and experience maybe you will be one like Lomachemko and challenge me for the throne early hehe

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm fucking up dudes left, right and center with Tyson. Other than a great Hearns game I had (I was getting frustrated badly and outboxed, his percentage was really high for some reason, knocked him down twice then he quit :lol, it's been nonstop Tyson. Demolishing everyone in the first 3 rounds, mostly two. It's amazing how many dudes can't get up from two knockdowns, and there's so much ragequit.

It's like every time I pick Tyson, they pick Tyson too or Frazier or someone and try to be billy big bollocks. Nobody seems to go for the Lewis' or the longer guys. My toughest fights have been with Ali's mostly. One dude picked Frost and tried to straight spam and I fucking merked him.

So yeah it's been a pretty easy run with Tyson. I'll go to war in the first 3 rounds and if they're left standing, I'll slow down and box. But it's like one in every 5 who'll stay standing by then. :bbb



> While I m in the dressing room five minutes before I come out, I m breaking my gloves down, I m pushing the leather to the back of my gloves, so my knuckle could pierce through. When I come out I have supreme confidence. I m scared to death. I m afraid. I m afraid of everything. I m afraid of losing. I m afraid of being humiliated. But I m confident. The closer I get to the ring the more confident I get. The closer, the more confident. The closer the more confident I get. All during training I ve been afraid of this man. I think this man might be capable of beating me. I ve dreamed of him beating me. For that I ve always stayed afraid of him. The closer I get to the ring the more confident I get. Once I m in the ring I m a god. No one could beat me. I walk around the ring but I never take my eyes off my opponent. Even if he s ready and pumping, and cant wait to get his hands on me. I keep my eyes on him. I keep my eyes on him. Then once I see a ***** in his armor, boom, one of his eyes may move, and then I know I have him. Then once he comes to the center of the ring he looks at me with his piercing look as if he s not afraid. But he already made that mistake when he looked down for that one tenth of a second. I know I have him. He ll fight hard for the first two or three rounds, but I know I broke his spirit. During the fight I m supremely confident. I m making him miss and I m countering. I m hitting him to the body; I m punching him real hard. And I m punching him, and I m punching him, and I know he s gonna take my punches. He goes down, he s out. I m victorious. Mike Tyson, greatest fighter that ever lived.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm fucking up dudes left, right and center with Tyson. Other than a great Hearns game I had (I was getting frustrated badly and outboxed, his percentage was really high for some reason, knocked him down twice then he quit :lol, it's been nonstop Tyson. Demolishing everyone in the first 3 rounds, mostly two. It's amazing how many dudes can't get up from two knockdowns, and there's so much ragequit.
> 
> It's like every time I pick Tyson, they pick Tyson too or Frazier or someone and try to be billy big bollocks. Nobody seems to go for the Lewis' or the longer guys. My toughest fights have been with Ali's mostly. One dude picked Frost and tried to straight spam and I fucking merked him.
> 
> So yeah it's been a pretty easy run with Tyson. I'll go to war in the first 3 rounds and if they're left standing, I'll slow down and box. But it's like one in every 5 who'll stay standing by then. :bbb


Good shit bro, can you believe I've played one heavy weight match in months and raped @turbotime it was holy field vs holy field..

We should match on heavy weight I don't have much experience which evens our skills up.. I'm always on middle weight.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> We should match on heavy weight *I don't have much experience which evens our skills up*.. I'm always on middle weight.


It really doesn't :lol:

But sure I'll be on for the next few hours. My Tyson run has started to go south with cunting spam bodypunchers. Fuck I hate them.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> It really doesn't :lol:
> 
> But sure I'll be on for the next few hours. My Tyson run has started to go south with cunting spam bodypunchers. Fuck I hate them.


Counter uppercut bro... Side step uppercut.. Side step block... Keep trying to find a way to negate those cunts... Soon you will be whooping ass.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> Counter uppercut bro... Side step uppercut.. Side step block... Keep trying to find a way to negate those cunts... Soon you will be whooping ass.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice, just had two of my favourite wins.

Got a mirror image Tyson (it usually happens) but this fucker was brutal. Just storming towards me, out war-ing me. I decided to hang back and work on the counters and let himself burn out a bit after he knocked me down twice in the first round.

Returned the favour in I think the 5th and 6th rounds with knockouts a piece. He quit, obviously :lol:

Then I faced Evander Holyfield with Tyson again. I was expecting the dude to bring a real fight when he picked Holyfield since he wasn't skipping all over the menu and humming and hawing about who he was gonna pick. Went straight for him, had a non retarded name with a fair decent DNF percentage.

He did nothing but follow me around the ring trying to bodyshot me. All through the fight, constant bodyshots, pretty much threw nothing else except the occasional right hand, which he put me down with in I think round 7. I stayed patient, landed some headshots, picked up the rounds and watched my stamina, countering whenever he came in. By the 9th we were a knockdown a piece. I decided to return the favour in the 9th by putting him down 3 times and finishing him. Thought that one was gonna go the distance, one of my favourite wins. Just wish I'd replayed the 4th knockdown 3 times. He was being cocky about getting up, doing the "I'll sit down until 8 and then get up". Just get up you mong.

'ave it. :bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyway, no more of this can shit. Let's get a tournament on the go. We can poll it on LW, MW or HW. I'm going for HW obv considering Doc's massive advantage in lower weights and the fact that it's a bit funner and faster. Could even do a fighter randomizer to make it a bit fair. Pity the plonk who gets Arreola or Chambers. (who'll probably be me :lol

We can do it for charity. We can support the @*DobyZhee* nutcase foundation or something.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm fucking up dudes left, right and center with Tyson. Other than a great Hearns game I had (I was getting frustrated badly and outboxed, his percentage was really high for some reason, knocked him down twice then he quit :lol, it's been nonstop Tyson. Demolishing everyone in the first 3 rounds, mostly two. It's amazing how many dudes can't get up from two knockdowns, and there's so much ragequit.
> 
> It's like every time I pick Tyson, they pick Tyson too or Frazier or someone and try to be billy big bollocks. Nobody seems to go for the Lewis' or the longer guys. My toughest fights have been with Ali's mostly. One dude picked Frost and tried to straight spam and I fucking merked him.
> 
> So yeah it's been a pretty easy run with Tyson. I'll go to war in the first 3 rounds and if they're left standing, I'll slow down and box. But it's like one in every 5 who'll stay standing by then. :bbb


Tbf going up with Lewis against Tyson si suicide if the player who uses Tyson is somewhat decent. If someone picks Tyson I either make it a mirror match (that's when many leave or switch to Frost and that's when I say bye) or I use Frazier. With Frazier you have to really survive the first 3 rounds and forget about winning rounds you have to go to the body and survive the first 3-5 rounds don't even try to win them if the other guy who uses Tyson can play. Holyfield is also an option but onyl if the guy who uses Tyson is dumb because just like Tyson Holyfield's weakness in the game are body punches and stamina and if the guy who uses Tyson fight conservative and goes to the body it's next to impossible to win.

Yes I'm also for HW I'm also for created fighters (especially at HW with Tyson, Bishop and Frost being in a class of their own) but the majority decides. Or if the majority wants official boxers they should at least not only pick Tyson. And Frost at HW and SRR at MW shouldn't be allowed period this would be super unfair.

Should I make a thread with a poll asking which weight class and created or official fighters or do you want to do it?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Tbf going up with Lewis against Tyson si suicide if the player who uses Tyson is somewhat decent. If someone picks Tyson I either make it a mirror match (that's when many leave or switch to Frost and that's when I say bye) or I use Frazier. With Frazier you have to really survive the first 3 rounds and forget about winning rounds you have to go to the body and survive the first 3-5 rounds don't even try to win them if the other guy who uses Tyson can play. Holyfield is also an option but onyl if the guy who uses Tyson is dumb because just like Tyson Holyfield's weakness in the game are body punches and stamina and if the guy who uses Tyson fight conservative and goes to the body it's next to impossible to win.
> 
> Yes I'm also for HW I'm also for created fighters (especially at HW with Tyson, Bishop and Frost being in a class of their own) but the majority decides. Or if the majority wants official boxers they should at least not only pick Tyson. And Frost at HW and SRR at MW shouldn't be allowed period this would be super unfair


There's been a fair few Frazier's but none of them have beaten me or even done a good job off the top of my head. My kryptonite for the most part has been Ali. I'm 1-1 with Frost, the second fight I was unlucky to win, but he was a right cunt.

There's nothing more humiliating than when someone picks Tyson and punks you though :lol:

And go for it mate. I would like a random draw for fighter rather than picking fight by fight because then it becomes a bit of a chess match and I like the random element seen as it's a bit of fun. I wouldn't complain if the likes of Tyson, Frost and Bishop were banned though.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Anyway, no more of this can shit. Let's get a tournament on the go. We can poll it on LW, MW or HW. I'm going for HW obv considering Doc's massive advantage in lower weights and the fact that it's a bit funner and faster. Could even do a fighter randomizer to make it a bit fair. Pity the plonk who gets Arreola or Chambers. (who'll probably be me :lol
> 
> We can do it for charity. We can support the @*DobyZhee* nutcase foundation or something.


You up for a HW match now?

I'd like to test my Wlad against your Tyson.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> You up for a HW match now?
> 
> I'd like to test my Wlad against your Tyson.


If he doesn't take it fight me I guarentee you have no chance with Wlad if I chose Tyson no chance it would be a massacre


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

ssstawetrent

Add me, fight me, lose to me!


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Executioner dude was fucking lucky that 2nd go round.

I was bouncing combinations of your body and head and they have you winning? Yeah ok.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Add me boys! @ ghettowhizard

Should be on later tonight :deal


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Add me boys! @ ghettowhizard
> 
> Should be on later tonight :deal


Don't forget to vote in the poll for the tournament in the thread I tagged you in


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Executioner dude was fucking lucky that 2nd go round.
> 
> I was bouncing combinations of your body and head and they have you winning? Yeah ok.


:lol: common now your telling me i won you both games by luck? first game i dominated you only won 1 round. 2nd game was competitive but i still beat you


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Add me boys! @ ghettowhizard
> 
> Should be on later tonight :deal


Which weight is your best? Got a mic/skype?

How the fuck no one got a mic man, shit would be alot more hype if we could trash talk mid game.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Executioner said:


> :lol: common now your telling me i won you both games by luck? first game i dominated you only won 1 round. 2nd game was competitive but i still beat you


Spamming 400 left straights from Pacquiao? Yeah, takes so much skill. :rolleyes

Your body language in the last 3 rounds of our 2nd showed you thought you were losing, I got no fucking idea how you got decision. I missed a bit more often than I usually do but I outlanded you every round.

We can have a 3rd later.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Which weight is your best? Got a mic/skype?
> 
> How the fuck no one got a mic man, shit would be alot more hype if we could trash talk mid game.


I have skype? No mic though. I don't really care about weights dude , I like anything from middle to heavy though


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

The Comedian said:


> Spamming 400 left straights from Pacquiao? Yeah, takes so much skill. :rolleyes
> 
> Your body language in the last 3 rounds of our 2nd showed you thought you were losing, I got no fucking idea how you got decision. I missed a bit more often than I usually do but I outlanded you every round.
> 
> We can have a 3rd later.


:lol: atsch ofcourse i knew i was losing by 1 round cause they posted the scorecards then i won the last three rounds while you were running around doing nothing


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> You up for a HW match now?
> 
> I'd like to test my Wlad against your Tyson.


Going to kip atm but add me on buffertaker and we'll have a game the next time I'm on.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanna do a HW match, who's in?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> I wanna do a HW match, who's in?


I'm down if you're still around.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'm down if you're still around.


Sure. What's your PSN?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> Sure. What's your PSN?


Buffertaker. Just send me an invite when you're ready.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loggin on!


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Buffertaker. Just send me an invite when you're ready.


Lets go.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

First time I ever had a one punch body KO, shit was fucking hype. :ibutt:lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Loggin on!


What's your PSN? Lets rumble.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> First time I ever had a one punch body KO, shit was fucking hype. :ibutt:lol:


Hatton would be proud. :yep


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Wlad has HEART. What a G.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> Wlad has HEART. What a G.


He's got heart but he ain't got no locker, does he Mick?


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

:lol:

Honestly, you got pretty good headmovement, your footwork had me getting cornered in the ropes before I could spin out. We should do it again in the near future.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> :lol:
> 
> Honestly, you got pretty good headmovement, your footwork had me getting cornered in the ropes before I could spin out. We should do it again in the near future.


Next time we fight let's make it Frazier/Tyson 2. I've honestly never been beaten with Frazier before and I shouldn't of went for war considering your defense is pretty good. A lot of the time I was trying to conserve stamina or keep a 10/8 round which is why I didn't stalk so much.

I gotta face @*PivotPunch* again. Dude mashed my face on two occasions multiple times. I'm not having that. :-(


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Next time we fight let's make it Frazier/Tyson 2. *I've honestly never been beaten with Frazier before* and I shouldn't of went for war considering your defense is pretty good. A lot of the time I was trying to conserve stamina or keep a 10/8 round which is why I didn't stalk so much.


:yep


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone?

Capaedia is my psn


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Next time we fight let's make it Frazier/Tyson 2. I've honestly never been beaten with Frazier before and I shouldn't of went for war considering your defense is pretty good. A lot of the time I was trying to conserve stamina or keep a 10/8 round which is why I didn't stalk so much.
> 
> I gotta face @*PivotPunch* again. Dude mashed my face on two occasions multiple times. I'm not having that. :-(


I have your number you won't beat me


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I just put a PS3 on layaway at K-Mart because of this thread :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I just put a PS3 on layaway at K-Mart because of this thread :lol:


:rofl:rofl:smile

Its an addiction, I have GTA 5, COD, BF, but none of them offer the satisfaction of whooping someones ass 1 on 1 online :bbb

when you get it, time to get in the mix.

All my victims going to war with each other I'm still looking for my match.
@turbotime was the only one to get an EVT win. Out of 3 fights dude won only 1 round, but he dropped me twice in that round. hehe


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> :rofl:rofl:smile
> 
> Its an addiction, I have GTA 5, COD, BF, but none of them offer the satisfaction of whooping someones ass 1 on 1 online :bbb
> 
> ...


I retired with an online career of 65-2 with 63 KOs on Fight Night Round 2 (PS2). :lol:

I'm prolly gonna need a good month to feast on AI bums before I step up to world level on FNC.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 send me the request *******...


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Reppin501 send me the request *******...


Added.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

People keep flaking last second... I still didn't get it.

Does anybody know if you can buy this shit on PSN?

Respond fast please!

I need to train to dethrone Doc.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

MVC said:


> People keep flaking last second... I still didn't get it.
> 
> Does anybody know if you can buy this shit on PSN?
> 
> ...


If you mean for download. yeah you can download it on psn 30$.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

only lost to doc so far...has anyone beaten him yet?


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> If you mean for download. yeah you can download it on psn 30$.


Thanks for that bro.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> :rofl:rofl:smile
> 
> Its an addiction, I have GTA 5, COD, BF, but none of them offer the satisfaction of whooping someones ass 1 on 1 online :bbb
> 
> ...


Just dl'd from PSN, gimme a few days, you're gonna get whipped :deal:hey:hey


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Capaedia is my psn


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

il add you in a bit


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haway. Getting me drink on. Buffertaker is my tag. Someone's getting Tyson'd.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I swear to god the Fight Night Champion knockdown system should be used to test if anyone is drunk. Tried to get up on that cunt after my second knockdown and I couldn't handle my shit :lol:

I can almost always get up after 4 KD's. That was a disaster. Great fight too.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Executioner said:


> il add you in a bit


GF

Sorry about the lag. I've got fast Internet but there's only so much you can do in New Zealand


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> GF
> 
> Sorry about the lag. I've got fast Internet but there's only so much you can do in New Zealand


good fight man. The lag was bad at the beginning but got used to it.... yo its hard to outbox you in first four-five rounds but you seem to always fade in the end


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Executioner said:


> good fight man. The lag was bad at the beginning but got used to it.... yo its hard to outbox you in first four-five rounds but you seem to always fade in the end


I'm knocking the ring rust off by fighting live opponents.

Mixed results...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Capaedia said:


> I'm knocking the ring rust off by fighting live opponents.
> 
> Mixed results...


I'll add you man.

edit: It's weird but I fight better when I don't look at the screen, like some sort of autistic child. Sitting there watching my laptop with the TV in my peripheral view whilst bobbing and weaving and throwing excellent counters.

Round 1, Roy Jones knocked out. It's done. Fascinating.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc, you're a beast dude. I don't see anyone knocking you out on these forums without a lucky 1pko. But that was surprisingly fun for what I was expecting to be a one sided fight.

That Hearns fight, man. Three rounds down and the scorecards came up and it was like T.HEARNS 10/9 T.HEARNS. Had no fucking clue who won the rounds and it was war and I felt like I was doing good, then the fight ends 3/4 knockdowns later and the stats are hilarious :lol:

The Tyson/Holyfield fight was good too. I say this not out of disrespect and pretending I wasn't paying attention, but the opposite. I was watching my netbook while playing the fight which helps actually make me fight, I thought my counter punching was really on point in general but despite my distraction (which sounds stupid but is an advantage in my eyes, and especially in terms of motivation), you were just completely the better player. Much respect, man.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I'm putting the practice in offline after a year out of action. Got beat by Lewis wide on the cards in my first fight. Took apart Vitali in 5 rounds. Beat Holy field in a few round. Got KOd by Wlad in 4 rounds and then squeaked a split decision. KO'd Arreola in a firefight. Does anyone else get lag offline as well as online?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I'm putting the practice in offline after a year out of action. Got beat by Lewis wide on the cards in my first fight. Took apart Vitali in 5 rounds. Beat Holy field in a few round. Got KOd by Wlad in 4 rounds and then squeaked a split decision. KO'd Arreola in a firefight. Does anyone else get lag offline as well as online?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Fuck that offline shit you want real training? Fight me if you want I won't finish you so that you can practice


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

@Reppin501

another one added to the list of dominated, 4 fights in total. all ended by KO....

good fights repping, I got to practice my offensive skills as im usually not that aggressive.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Fuck that offline shit you want real training? Fight me if you want I won't finish you so that you can practice


I'll hopefully be on again later. DOM5153... Add me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

How the fuk do you use R2 in this game, I'm getting some good punches in and outboxing a guy then I just get knocked out....

I'm hitting the guy with massive shots and he just keeps coming.

Fuk this game.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MVC said:


> How the fuk do you use R2 in this game, I'm getting some good punches in and outboxing a guy then I just get knocked out....
> 
> I'm hitting the guy with massive shots and he just keeps coming.
> 
> Fuk this game.


Do you play offline? Because I'm pretty sure since one of the patches they actually gave the AI (at least at GOAT difficulty) almost unlimited stamina and health they pretty much always regenerate 10% stamina or more each round and lose very little stamina while your own stamina is pure crap regardless of how conservatively you fight and when you make it so that you can see his health or when he is rocked you see that your punches do next to no damage and sometimes full power shots do literally no damage.
I think they did it because the game was too easy and because they fucked up giving the AI skills they just gave it shitty advantages with stamina and health. But online evrything's fine. But yes I hate that they did that (at least I'm pretty sure when I bought the game you could actually do damage to the AI and it lost stamina) because when I go forward I'm very very aggressive and throw many shots which basically means that I lose by ko after a few rounds even though the AI is shitty because I do no damage and drain my stamina while the AI has full stamina after 3 rounds


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I'm playing just playing AI'S and although I'm, 228/537 and he's 107/202, I just get knocked the fuck out in 2 rounds everytime. 

This game is so lame.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> Yes I'm playing just playing AI'S and although I'm, 228/537 and he's 107/202, I just get knocked the fuck out in 2 rounds everytime.
> 
> This game is so lame.


You're missing too much and dude is accurate and judicious with his punches while you're trying to much to be aggressive abs missing to many punches


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MVC said:


> Yes I'm playing just playing AI'S and although I'm, 228/537 and he's 107/202, I just get knocked the fuck out in 2 rounds everytime.
> 
> This game is so lame.


Yes it's what i said it's the handicap they implemented because EA has shitty developers aside from their graphics team offline the AI has almost unlimited stamina and health. If you play offline you often have to accept that you will have to win on points (you should at least plan the fight that way) or that you have very a small chance of getting the ko inside the first 2-3 rounds if you use boxers like Tyson and if you don't you'll be gassed and get ko'd.
The offline mode is mostly practise for me for the online game.
If you wanna play online add me on PS3 haha_david against other players the stamina and health aren't that shitty


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Am I the only person who has frame rate problems with this game?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Am I the only person who has frame rate problems with this game?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The game had the basis to be great but it's full of bugs and exploits with 1 year more time in developement and a lengthy test phase the game could have been truly great and I mean really really good. I have frame rate problems in some instances and sometimes I flick the stick for a punch and my boxer jsut stands there for 2 seconds until he throws the punch. Lags are especially bad for me with my style since it's based almost entirely on headmovement for defence and timing for offense.
But just fight me if you have an offensive style I can promise you that it would be a war


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> The game had the basis to be great but it's full of bugs and exploits with 1 year more time in developement and a lengthy test phase the game could have been truly great and I mean really really good. I have frame rate problems in some instances and sometimes I flick the stick for a punch and my boxer jsut stands there for 2 seconds until he throws the punch. Lags are especially bad for me with my style since it's based almost entirely on headmovement for defence and timing for offense.
> But just fight me if you have an offensive style I can promise you that it would be a war


Who wants to get humbled? I'm online


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> The game had the basis to be great but it's full of bugs and exploits with 1 year more time in developement and a lengthy test phase the game could have been truly great and I mean really really good. I have frame rate problems in some instances and sometimes I flick the stick for a punch and my boxer jsut stands there for 2 seconds until he throws the punch. Lags are especially bad for me with my style since it's based almost entirely on headmovement for defence and timing for offense.
> But just fight me if you have an offensive style I can promise you that it would be a war


I fight like a left hook happy De La Hoya. I'll be on later hopefully.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Who wants to get humbled? I'm online


Me I had almost too much success before and I need to look how good I'm really at before the tournament begins


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Who wants to get humbled? I'm online


Although I'm not good at all, just started. I want to see how good you are. Let's go.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I fight like a left hook happy De La Hoya. I'll be on later hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure how long I'll be on but yeah if you see me online invite me for a fight we can do de la Hoya vs Cotto if you want


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Me I had almost too much success before and I need to look how good I'm really at before the tournament begins


Let me finish this fight online dude has a record of 1000 wins and 300 losses he hasn't won one round against me.. I'm in round 6


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> Although I'm not good at all, just started. I want to see how good you are. Let's go.


What's your tag

Add me

C_ _WASP_ _

No spaces


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> What's your tag
> 
> Add me
> 
> ...


Lightmoby, can you add me instead? I still don't know my way around this shit.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> What's your tag
> 
> Add me
> 
> ...


Pardon me for asking but where do I accept the invite?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> Pardon me for asking but where do I accept the invite?


Friends then message box


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> Friends then message box


K accepted. Getting on now.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you in the game? I selected someone but the games not going.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

K wp I need to practice.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This isn't marvel vs Capcom stop button smashing lol
@MVC

FFirst round ko but your new so no shame..


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> This isn't marvel vs Capcom stop button smashing lol
> 
> @MVC
> 
> FFirst round ko but your new so no shame..


I tried to knock you cold with the uppercut


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> I tried to knock you cold with the uppercut


You definitely were going for broke knowing you only had a punchers Chance lol


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> You definitely were going for broke knowing you only had a punchers Chance lol


How do you body punch anyways? All I'm doing is headhunting, I'm trying everything.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MVC said:


> How do you body punch anyways? All I'm doing is headhunting, I'm trying everything.


:lol: You really need a lot of pratice apparently. Go through the champion mode and win a belt in the career mode that will give you some experience without having seent he fight but I believe you need a lot of practise. 
L1 the same button as headmoveemnt is also body punching and jsut to make sure L2 is pushing away and R2 is power punching. Try to time the block or if you ahevn't the timing press R1 every few seconds again your block gets weaker the longer you hold it and even taking the finegr from R1 for a split second resets it. And watch your stamina it's basically the most important thing in the game.

And damn Doc beat me again and I gassed hard in the last rounds that was embarrassing I only had like 2% stamina regeneration most of the rounds that's embarrassing


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> :lol: You really need a lot of pratice apparently. Go through the champion mode and win a belt in the career mode that will give you some experience without having seent he fight but I believe you need a lot of practise.
> L1 the same button as headmoveemnt is also body punching and jsut to make sure L2 is pushing away and R2 is power punching. Try to time the block or if you ahevn't the timing press R1 every few seconds again your block gets weaker the longer you hold it and even taking the finegr from R1 for a split second resets it. And watch your stamina it's basically the most important thing in the game.
> 
> And damn Doc beat me again and I gassed hard in the last rounds that was embarrassing I only had like 2% stamina regeneration most of the rounds that's embarrassing


Wanna play?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MVC said:


> Wanna play?


Sorry haven't seen your post and now I gotta go to sleep because I have to wake up at 4 am to watch JMM - Alvarado :lol:


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

How do some people have so much one punch power, even down at MW?

I was boxing sweetly off the jab then one punch, down. So I get up, play it safe and don't leave myself vulnerable at all. Then guess what? One punch, down again. 

Is there something I'm missing? I can understand how spammers throwing right hook after right hook can knock you out but come on, spastic one punch power is a shitter.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Paging tilang1000


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Alright I spent all my money on my PS3 and now I'm too broke to get FNC.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

No one yet to put up a challenge

#disappointed

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane (Dec 14, 2012)

Doc, I fancy a shot at the title. It could go very badly but I'm willing to give this shit a go. 

What's your PSN?

I'll add you and see if you're about.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shane said:


> Doc, I fancy a shot at the title. It could go very badly but I'm willing to give this shit a go.
> 
> What's your PSN?
> 
> I'll add you and see if you're about.


OK I'll be on around 8pm Pacific time.. Add me.

C_ _WASP_ _

No spaces in between dashes.. I only add spaces above so you can see which underscores to use.

Should be like this.

C__WASP__

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone want a match? I haven't played for 2 weeks and the last 2 days I was like shit at this game I really suffer from ring rust everytime I don't play for a week or longer. I'd like a HW match without Tyson, Frost or Bishop anyone interested?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

It pisses me off that a new FN game is nowhere in sight. 

I sold my ps3 when I moved so I can't accept any challenges on here. I'll borrow my buddy's and bring the thunder tho.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

church11 said:


> It pisses me off that a new FN game is nowhere in sight.
> 
> I sold my ps3 when I moved so I can't accept any challenges on here. I'll borrow my buddy's and bring the thunder tho.


The developers of FN made the new UFC game so I think the next game will be a FN again especially since the UFC game hasn't sold that well I just hope they fix at least some of the exploits in the next game like straights spamming and step spamming.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> The developers of FN made the new UFC game so I think the next game will be a FN again especially since the UFC game hasn't sold that well I just hope they fix at least some of the exploits in the next game like straights spamming and step spamming.


Apparently not. Fight Night is not on the horizon.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Apparently not. Fight Night is not on the horizon.


But what else would they do? I doubt the next UFC game will come out that soon and they have little competition in sports fighting games so it's basically free money for EA and that developement team has only been doing FN and MMA for the last few years what else could they work on?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> But what else would they do? I doubt the next UFC game will come out that soon and they have little competition in sports fighting games so it's basically free money for EA and that developement team has only been doing FN and MMA for the last few years what else could they work on?


UFC is going to be a two yearly game. And it's not a big team (EA Canada)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> UFC is going to be a two yearly game. And it's not a big team (EA Canada)


I don't know if that's something I should be happy about or not I like the MMA game but I really want another FN where they fix some stuff


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Anyone?


im down whats your psn?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

well im down to play sometime 





anybody can get it :bronesgoat:SOK


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Round 4 is the better simulator to me. I hate the one-punch blocking in Champion and the timing on the counters seems off. The one improvement is being able to punch on the move. The blurry exchanges makes it look like some kind of street fighter game. Some of the movements just look off too.
> 
> Honestly, which one looks better to you?


yeah Rnd 4 was better. the jab to the body in champion is ridiculous.

and some of the fighter ratings make no sense


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TSOL said:


> im down whats your psn?


haha_david


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> yeah Rnd 4 was better. the jab to the body in champion is ridiculous.
> 
> and some of the fighter ratings make no sense


(sun)


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@TSOL don't duck me now I'll beat you at any weight I just discovered how awesome I am with Winky Wright


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> @*TSOL* don't duck me now I'll beat you at any weight I just discovered how awesome I am with Winky Wright


where were you when I called you out? You're in trouble sucka.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't duck me thun, don't duck me :ibutt


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TSOL said:


> Don't duck me thun, don't duck me :ibutt


You're in the US, no? If you are ET then I am 6 hours ahead of you ok when you called me out I could have played I just happened to watch a film and didn't check the forum


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

is what i felt like as i turned off my ps3 :yep


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

ThatMan213



Just bought this 2 days ago at gamestop, not really that good but I'll play someone.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> ThatMan213
> 
> Just bought this 2 days ago at gamestop, not really that good but I'll play someone.


I'll show mercy and let you get some rounds in before I finish you :bbb


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> ThatMan213
> 
> Just bought this 2 days ago at gamestop, not really that good but I'll play someone.


ill play you. im 5W - 10L online so it'll probably be even :yep


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

So far there are only 2 posters on this forum who have beaten me (correct me if I forgot someone) and I consider only 1 of them to be unarguably a better player than me so WHO NECKS


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

I traded my game in as I found the game boring after a few plays.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

artful99_ 

I'll give someone a game not played in a while but I'll kick yo ass.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

artful said:


> artful99_
> 
> I'll give someone a game not played in a while but I'll kick yo ass.


I dare you to beat me :bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I dare you to beat me :bbb


Do you feel like getting humbled again? I've not played in a while but even at my worst I'm still levels above anyone on this forum lmao

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Do you feel like getting humbled again? I've not played in a while but even at my worst I'm still levels above anyone on this forum lmao
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Sure I'm ready whenever you are ......if I'm not sleeping :lol:


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone around?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a fucking monster I tear through the CHB Fight Night* community like tyson

*with the exception of Doc


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

im the can man. Anybody CAN get it 

username is L_Messi1069


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

guest said:


> im the can man. Anybody CAN get it
> 
> username is L_Messi1069


You're the can man and I'm going to trash you :bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You're the can man and I'm going to trash you :bbb


I let pivot punch be the gauge of this new guy.. If he can't beat pivot no way in hell would dude even win a round against me.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> I let pivot punch be the gauge of this new guy.. If he can't beat pivot no way in hell would dude even win a round against me.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Don't be so full of yourself at some point I'll get you as well :war


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Don't be so full of yourself at some point I'll get you as well :war


Trust me, at no point would that happen... There's levels to this.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc said:


> Trust me, at no point would that happen... There's levels to this.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


whats your record


----------



## Swollen Liver (Jun 8, 2013)

If there's anybody on Xbox. My gamer tag is Fighting PL and I dare anyone here to beat me.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Trust me, at no point would that happen... There's levels to this.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


You are really good but not unbeatably good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys should set up a rankings table with CHB records in the original post, im half tempted to buy a ps3 and get the game to join in


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> You guys should set up a rankings table with CHB records in the original post, im half tempted to buy a ps3 and get the game to join in


Yes @Doc should make a ranking.

I propose this:

Champ: Doc
#1 : @The Comedian I think I'm better but he beat me like 1 or 2 times so at the moment I'll give him the benefit of the doubt
#2 : Me
#3 to #1 0: I have no idea @TSOL once gave me trouble but what do I know maybe some of the others are even better than him I can't tell how good they are in comparison.

I have never fought @turbotime if you are still playing I'm calling you out let's fight for the #2 spot. And I think @Capaedia and @TSOL should fight each other for the #3 spot and if anyone else wants to take his spot in the top10 he has to call someone out


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yes @Doc should make a ranking.
> 
> I propose this:
> 
> ...


Ok add me at GhettoWhizard


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ok add me at GhettoWhizard


I'll show no mercy now that it's about rankings I won't underestimate anyone :bbb


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

An @Rob and @Flash Jab if you wanna claim your spots in the top 10 you might wanna fight each other we need fights to determine an exact top 10


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> An @Rob and @Flash Jab if you wanna claim your spots in the top 10 you might wanna fight each other we need fights to determine an exact top 10


There's been a load of name-switching in the Brit Forum, Flash Jab is now Rob and Rob is now Fredo Warren. Unless you meant Flash Jab by Rob and by Flash Jab you were referring to Wickio.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'll show no mercy now that it's about rankings I won't underestimate anyone :bbb


You on? I don't care about weight really.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You on? I don't care about weight really.


I think I can be on in like 10 minutes if you are on before me you can also add me: haha_david
What weight do you prefer? As long as there's no Frost and if possible no Tyson at HW and no SRR at MW I'm fine


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> There's been a load of name-switching in the Brit Forum, Flash Jab is now Rob and Rob is now Fredo Warren. Unless you meant Flash Jab by Rob and by Flash Jab you were referring to Wickio.


The Brit forum is like the Wild West :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think I can be on in like 10 minutes if you are on before me you can also add me: haha_david
> What weight do you prefer? As long as there's no Frost and if possible no Tyson at HW and no SRR at MW I'm fine


Cool I'll be on in 10 then!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> The Brit forum is like the Wild West :lol:


Unknown Poster became Ahmed Johnson, which was Rob (original) other name in between becoming Fredo Warren

It's gone a bit mad over there


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Cool I'll be on in 10 then!


It might take a bit longer sorry


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> It might take a bit longer sorry


:bbb


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :bbb


Ok I'm on


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok it was tough but I guess I'm still #2


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Ok I'm on


Match? I'm on

@turbotime Ducking me.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pivot got me twice :-( 

Alrright give me 20 mins!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm on now.. I'll just feast on random dudes then.. Hit me up anyone. 

Cwasp 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Match? I'm on
> 
> @turbotime Ducking me.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Nah I'm done for today after my fights with turbo I got somehow knocked out by a ninja picker who was levels below me and I completely fell apart in the second half of another match. :verysad


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You're the can man and I'm going to trash you :bbb


:gbrones say what? lets play now already accepted your request


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

guest said:


> :gbrones say what? lets play now already accepted your request


Tomorrow, you'll have to wait to take your beating :tatum


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> There's been a load of name-switching in the Brit Forum, Flash Jab is now Rob and Rob is now Fredo Warren. Unless you meant Flash Jab by Rob and by Flash Jab you were referring to Wickio.


I'm Rob. Nice to meet you.



PivotPunch said:


> An @*Rob* and @Flash Jab if you wanna claim your spots in the top 10 you might wanna fight each other we need fights to determine an exact top 10


I'll fight anyone that moves, even myself.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Yes @Doc should make a ranking.
> 
> I propose this:
> 
> ...


I'll come back for that spot when I get a new TV setup.

I've lost to many Scruberto Durans that I have no business losing to, due to it.



turbotime said:


> Ok add me at GhettoWhizard


And you nekks


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone wanna play a match? i also got the UFC game for ps4 is you wanna do that


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@Rob vs @TSOL for #3 
I gotta know if @The Comedian wants to take claim of the #1 spot because if he does he has to defend if not everyone gets pushed one spot above and @turbotime should fight the winner of @Rob vs @TSOL if @Rob doesn't fight it's @turbotime vs @TSOL for #3 right away.
I'm an awesome matchmaker. 
And @guest do you have time today to take your beating?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the crack, any weight division or?

Just send me a PM when you want to fight TSOL. I'll be on for a while I think.

PS3 id is Buffertaker.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> @Rob vs @TSOL for #3
> I gotta know if @The Comedian wants to take claim of the #1 spot because if he does he has to defend if not everyone gets pushed one spot above and @turbotime should fight the winner of @Rob vs @TSOL if @Rob doesn't fight it's @turbotime vs @TSOL for #3 right away.
> I'm an awesome matchmaker.
> And @guest do you have time today to take your beating?


:lol:

I'm so fucking rusty, haven't played in months. I'm free for the next 2 hours if someone wants a go.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm so fucking rusty, haven't played in months. I'm free for the next 2 hours if someone wants a go.


I might. If you're rusty even better it makes things easier, I don't care about honour n shit I just want the W :lol:


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I might. If you're rusty even better it makes things easier, I don't care about honour n shit I just want the W :lol:


You still up for a match? I can do one now.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> You still up for a match? I can do one now.


I can in like half an hour


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@The Comedian so do you wanna play?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pivot that was the last time I played FN since I fought @Doc

Loved it, now playing the story mode haha


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Pivot that was the last time I played FN since I fought @Doc
> 
> Loved it, now playing the story mode haha


I recently also played the story mode again and I can't get passed the southpaw you have to knock out with your right. The energy setting when fighting CPU are so fucked up I do almost no damage and if I try to do damage I gas within 3 rounds. So I either don't knock him out or I hit him with a ton of full power or counter shots and still don't knock him out but gas horribly it's literally a gamble you need pure luck to get passed that guy and hope for a freakish KO


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I recently also played the story mode again and I can't get passed the southpaw you have to knock out with your right. The energy setting when fighting CPU are so fucked up I do almost no damage and if I try to do damage I gas within 3 rounds. So I either don't knock him out or I hit him with a ton of full power or counter shots and still don't knock him out but gas horribly it's literally a gamble you need pure luck to get passed that guy and hope for a freakish KO


Eliza Dushku was voice acting in this. Man she is so hot


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> @The Comedian so do you wanna play?


Lets go, just finished what I had to do.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> @The Comedian so do you wanna play?


What weight we doing?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> What weight we doing?


I'm cool with any weight


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm cool with any weight


Ok.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm cool with any weight


I saw you pop up online then you went right out. Something wrong with PSN or something?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Comedian said:


> I saw you pop up online then you went right out. Something wrong with PSN or something?


With my PSN only I guess so probably with my internet or whateever I just restarted my Ps3 just a sec


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Whew, those early KD's really fucked me over. Good fight.


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

Pivot you got way better but is it just me or did they tone down the bodyshots effectiveness?

I was landing some damn sickening left hooks but you took them like champ. Ah well, I guess you're #1 now.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

@The Comedian 
No idea if they toned them down :conf
In the HW fights I was really depending on Lewis hurting Wlad and not the other way around after I made the pick I was thinking that I should have picked Liston. You and turbotime have the best headmovement (beside me of course :lol on this forum and it was tough since most have shitty headmovement in this game. I knew you would outbox me and I just trusted in Lewis' superior infighting ability and chin but you kinda surprised me and got the better of me on the inside at some points even with Wlad and that gave me trouble luckily I was right with the assumption that I would be able to hurt you.

In the other fight I really had stamina issues it was tougher than the scorecards suggested. Originally I wanted to go toe to toe but my stamina recovery was bad and I didn't want to risk it since Cotto has more power than Chavez I think I would have won the early rounds but then my stamina would have probably been trash and you would have dropped and finished me


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I recently also played the story mode again and I can't get passed the southpaw you have to knock out with your right. The energy setting when fighting CPU are so fucked up I do almost no damage and if I try to do damage I gas within 3 rounds. So I either don't knock him out or I hit him with a ton of full power or counter shots and still don't knock him out but gas horribly it's literally a gamble you need pure luck to get passed that guy and hope for a freakish KO


weird. i beat story mode easy but you beat me :yep

*im getting my rematch though


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> @The Comedian
> No idea if they toned them down :conf
> In the HW fights I was really depending on Lewis hurting Wlad and not the other way around after I made the pick I was thinking that I should have picked Liston. You and turbotime have the best headmovement (beside me of course :lol on this forum and it was tough since most have shitty headmovement in this game. I knew you would outbox me and I just trusted in Lewis' superior infighting ability and chin but you kinda surprised me and got the better of me on the inside at some points even with Wlad and that gave me trouble luckily I was right with the assumption that I would be able to hurt you.
> 
> In the other fight I really had stamina issues it was tougher than the scorecards suggested. Originally I wanted to go toe to toe but my stamina recovery was bad and I didn't want to risk it since Cotto has more power than Chavez I think I would have won the early rounds but then my stamina would have probably been trash and you would have dropped and finished me


Pivot you beating everyone left and right now .. I think it's time for another fight..

I'm online all night when you're ready.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Pivot you beating everyone left and right now .. I think it's time for another fight..
> 
> I'm online all night when you're ready.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I don't even know what time zone you're in so I don't know what night is for you :lol:



TSOL said:


> weird. i beat story mode easy but you beat me :yep
> 
> *im getting my rematch though


Which difficulty :bart 
You can get your rematch anytime but first I'll fight Doc I'm ducking you I'm not gonna risk my title shot :amir


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm on California time pst..  

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't even know what time zone you're in so I don't know what night is for you :lol:
> 
> Which difficulty :bart
> You can get your rematch anytime but first I'll fight Doc I'm ducking you I'm not gonna risk my title shot :amir


champion IIRC


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

TSOL said:


> champion IIRC


And I play on GOAT :bart


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Someone play me right now.. add GrandpaJeff


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Someone play me right now.. add GrandpaJeff


I'll add you

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone wanna play at HW without Bishop, Frost or Tyson?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Anyone wanna play at HW without Bishop, Frost or Tyson?


I created a 175 pound version of Canelo rated @ 90 for the tourney.. When do you want to take your beating.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> I created a 175 pound version of Canelo rated @ 90 for the tourney.. When do you want to take your beating.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Wanna play now?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Wanna play now?


It's 7 am I'm on my way to work.. What time is it over there? Where are you from?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> It's 7 am I'm on my way to work.. What time is it over there? Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


It's 4 pm here. I'm in the same time zone as Germany meaning 1 hour ahead of Brit time if it's helpful. if you get past me you should fight panchman or whatever his name was if I'm not able to beat you he might be


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah I don't think I've faced the panchman I'll try and get that match in. 

I think the only way we match is in the weekend like 10am-12pm for me 7 pm-9pm for you. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone still playing on the PS3 and wants a fight? Beside still not having a PS4 EA UFC also looks even crappier in the striking departement than FNC.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Anyone still playing on the PS3 and wants a fight? Beside still not having a PS4 EA UFC also looks even crappier in the striking departement than FNC.


FNC is gone off line i think. Servers are dead.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Masters said:


> FNC is gone off line i think. Servers are dead.


Nah it still works it's strangely doesn't work sometimes like yesterday for a few hours but the rest of the day it did and today it did as well


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

My copy keeps freezing, think it's gonna brick my PS3. That's why I don't play it anymore.
Last time I played, couple of months ago, this Tyson kept spamming and never ran out of stamina.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

uraharakisuke said:


> My copy keeps freezing, think it's gonna brick my PS3. That's why I don't play it anymore.
> Last time I played, couple of months ago, this Tyson kept spamming and never ran out of stamina.


The spamming Tyson's are the easiest to defeat. Still shitty as the stamina in this game is fucked up and since certain boxers can run through full power shots without getting hurt but the easiest kind of players who use Tyson.
The most fucked up are the running and side step spamming Tyson's they are basically unbeatable if you don't use a char with a real high ranking.
Just go backwards and try to survive even if you get knocked down just throw away at least the first 3 round maybe even the first 4 or even 5 and then up the tempo with each round and try to knock him out. From round 8 on you have to go 100% since you don't wanna bet on being able to knock the guy out in the last round. You have to expect to knock the other guyy down 3 times to stop him and one round is most of the time not enough to do that you'll need at least 1 knockdown before the last round


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Online right now someone play me. GrandpaJeff


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone wanna play right now (if the servers work)


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey... yeah im playing fnc my name is MarshallllahsraM (psn id) but im always loosing need help pls


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marshall1981 said:


> Hey... yeah im playing fnc my name is MarshallllahsraM (psn id) but im always loosing need help pls


Watch your stamina I often don't even try to win the first 3 rounds, go to the body vs spammers, jab-uppercut, left hook-uppercut, 1-2 and that's how you beat 90% of the guys online who aren't skilled spammers


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

anyone play on 360?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone wanna play on the PS3? nowadays it's almost impossible to find any decent matches vs people who don't spam the shit out of this game


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Anyone wanna play on the PS3? nowadays it's almost impossible to find any decent matches vs people who don't spam the shit out of this game


Same but I'm still loyal to Round 4, unfortunately. If there's anyone out there, anyone at all.....


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

Who have Problems to login the Ea Server for Fight Night Champion? I Have Problems with that..


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuck EA, Legacy mode keeps crashing for no fucking reason, and it doesn't load and just stays on loading screen, I was Champ with Augustus and was 18-0 with 18KO's with Tito 0 fucker never loaded after that...

Anyone know why?

Everything else works, just the Legacy mode, stays stuck on Load screen


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ist because Ea has Problems with the Server i think, i cant login to Ea CANT play online! ;((
Is there anybody who have the same Problem?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marshall1981 said:


> Ist because Ea has Problems with the Server i think, i cant login to Ea CANT play online! ;((
> Is there anybody who have the same Problem?


I had that probelm yesterday. A few weeks ago it was really bad then everything was fne and in the last days there were some problems again but I played earlier today and it went fine. But it's super frustrating as more stop playing it's apparently the spammers who stay and play online since they got so comfortable doing the same shitty spam all over again that they can't play EA UFC or whatever most play nowadays.
I want a new FN tbf at the moment I don't have a PS4 yet but I have also no reason to buy one there are some nice games but overall nothing that I absolutely need to have


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I had that probelm yesterday. A few weeks ago it was really bad then everything was fne and in the last days there were some problems again but I played earlier today and it went fine. But it's super frustrating as more stop playing it's apparently the spammers who stay and play online since they got so comfortable doing the same shitty spam all over again that they can't play EA UFC or whatever most play nowadays.
> I want a new FN tbf at the moment I don't have a PS4 yet but I have also no reason to buy one there are some nice games but overall nothing that I absolutely need to have


Stop crying pivot, spammers are easy to beat.

You need to improve...

For every spammer I got a counter to prevent them from spamming me.

But then they call me a spammer...

So I think the word spammer is used to vaguely it's more a of a way for someone to cry and blame it on the game then think someone is just better.


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

@ Doc:

Thats realy true its not real boxing cause fnc is simulation of boxing and they destroy that great game u know what i mean? Its realy frustrating cause u have to play like he do and he do shit!  (Sorry my Eng. is terrible im from Germany!) 

Oh yeah its working again, im online! But my Belt is lost?? -.-

_My Online Id: MarshallllahsraM_


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Stop crying pivot, spammers are easy to beat.
> 
> You need to improve...
> 
> ...


H2h spammers are beatable but playing owc which at one point in the early days i really really enjoyed is horrible I still try it because I like making my own boxer but there's a 99% chance that each fight will be horrible. Also at HW it's much harder to beat spammers ince the boxers are so slow, punches are that strong and defending even against the most primitive straight spam can be hard if the spammer has at least a little bit on skill on top of his spamming.

And even h2h fighting guys who use SRR is bad at MW especially if they spam/and or can play a bit and at HW beside HW being worse against spammers as I've said 99% of the people use Tyson or frost and both are hard to deal with in the hands of players with at least basic skill.
The step spamming is ridiculous they become literally invincible for s split second I throw a hook and they step right into it but it magically misses despite hitting them and their punch afterwards is a counter. or I throw a punch and they step faster backwards then the punch hits them how is that even possible.

And in ocw especially but even h2h you can sometimes move your head perfectly and the straight punch still follows your head and hits with full force even if it just touches your head it's also ridiculous how a 6'8 HW can throw full power straight that knock you out literally from a head to head position it's ridiculous how punche sfollow you mid flight and don't lose any power

And I also have spammers call me a spammer when they beat me that's so ridiculous I beat them despite spamming then they go on a rant how I suck at FNC and spam despite them losing while spamming sometimes i just can't and hope they PS3 explodes and gives them 2nd degree burnes or shit like that


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

PivotPunch: RIGHT!!
My last Fight was horrible cuase i was winning all 9 Rounds and in the final 10 round with points 10/9 he spamms with Power Punch Straights and i was 3times down than ko -.-


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to be #1 in the UK for so long on 360, now im #2 ill still KO anyone :twisted


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marshall1981 said:


> PivotPunch: RIGHT!!
> My last Fight was horrible cuase i was winning all 9 Rounds and in the final 10 round with points 10/9 he spamms with Power Punch Straights and i was 3times down than ko -.-


spielst du auf der PS3?


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool ein deutscher hier! 
Jaa... 
Und duu???
Wenn ja dann lass ma zusammen zocken..


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marshall1981 said:


> Cool ein deutscher hier!
> Jaa...
> Und duu???
> Wenn ja dann lass ma zusammen zocken..


Ã-sterreich :lol:
ja auch PS3 mein PSN ist haha_david


----------



## Marshall1981 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ah ein Ã–sterreicher cool!! 
Ok.. hast ne Anfrage bekommen! 

---

Weist Du ob die Ki tendeznen Einstellungen bei "Boxer bearbeiten" sich auf dein erstellten Boxer im owc auswirkt?
Irgendwie merk ich kein Unterschied..


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Marshall1981 said:


> Ah ein Ã-sterreicher cool!!
> Ok.. hast ne Anfrage bekommen!
> 
> ---
> ...


Die KI ist nur wenn du gegen den boxer kÃ¤mpfst es geht ja nur darum was er macht wenn du gegen ihn spielst.
Ich adde dich dann morgen


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump.

Who wants a slapping sometime soon?

PS3 master race.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think im still #2 in the UK on xbox 360 :bbb


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> I think im still #2 in the UK on xbox 360 :bbb


I'd Rigo you if I still had a 360, maybe we can still sort something out, there's one on freeload downstairs.

SOON


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm undefeated on this shit...no one has been able to dethrone me from chb and I'm top 1k in the world with friends in the top 10 who I regularly get in wars with.

Love this game, hope they do something for ps4.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Doc said:


> I'm undefeated on this shit...no one has been able to dethrone me from chb and I'm top 1k in the world with friends in the top 10 who I regularly get in wars with.
> 
> Love this game, hope they do something for ps4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I remember fighting you and you were a complete bastard :lol:

Went on a Tyson run smashing fuckers then faced you and you walloped me again. :bart Gotta do it again sometime.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I still only like and play Round 4  But I'm great at it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I still only like and play Round 4  But I'm great at it.


Going to buy it and we can war it out

:deal

Never played it just heard fnc was better...

I'm sure I can find on ebay for cheap.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> I remember fighting you and you were a complete bastard :lol:
> 
> Went on a Tyson run smashing fuckers then faced you and you walloped me again. :bart Gotta do it again sometime.


Yes we should but I'm super rusty.. now i only been playing rocket league and black ops 3 to kill time on ps4..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Going to buy it and we can war it out
> 
> :deal
> 
> ...


I tried playing it, I just didn't like so many things about it, especially the one-block button. But it is probably cheap by now.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> I tried playing it, I just didn't like so many things about it, especially the one-block button. But it is probably cheap by now.


Bogo duckin'.

"M-muh fight night round 4"

Gotta move on with the times, man. It's still very balanced, at least online. Just gotta know your counters.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I tried playing it, I just didn't like so many things about it, especially the one-block button. But it is probably cheap by now.


What's your ps3 username i just submitted an offer for one @ $7 shipped let's see if they accept if not will move to the next listing to get it cheap.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> Bogo duckin'.
> 
> "M-muh fight night round 4"
> 
> Gotta move on with the times, man. It's still very balanced, at least online. Just gotta know your counters.


He said he tried it but gave up oh well...I'll kick his ass on fn4.. but he has the upper hand and I may get beat up. We'll see.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> What's your ps3 username i just submitted an offer for one @ $7 shipped let's see if they accept if not will move to the next listing to get it cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Awesome dude. Now I don't feel all alone. I'm RedSonRising90 (I think).

Get some practice in before we play too. Maybe other posters can help out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Flash Jab II said:


> I'd Rigo you if I still had a 360, maybe we can still sort something out, there's one on freeload downstairs.
> 
> SOON


No way im a beast on that game, I actually fight like Rigo on it lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Digital version is 3.99 on ps3...

Who's ready for a go?

https://store.playstation.com/#!/en...3STFTNTCHBUNDL?scope=sceapp&smcid=sceapp:home


----------

